#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-16
<tabasko> onko kukaan koklannut koskaan eyeosia?
<tabasko> http://www.eyeos.org/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/IyVJP5 -> eyeOS – Web Desktop, Cloud Computing Operating System and Web Office »
<topyli> tulihan tuolla leikittyä
<tabasko> asennus menee hienosti, mutta kakkeli ei vain toimi :S
<tabasko> PHP  Fatal Error: Bootstrap::load(): Failed opening required './system/kernel/libs/._log4php' (include_path=ä .:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/eyeos-2.5/eyeos/system/bootstrap/Bootstrap.php on line 81
<tabasko> oho typosin
<tabasko> mutta tuntuu kuin tossa olis rikki jotain tms
<tabasko> asennan toiselle koneelle, niin annetaan, Parse error: syntax error on MetDataConverter jne
<tabasko> hehee, nyt sain toimiin
<tabasko> tuolla MetDataConverter.php:ssa oli bugi
<tabasko> luotettavaa
<kill3> Tietääkö kukaan miten tässä Unityssä säädellään näitä paneeleja? Jos haluaisi avatun ohjelman menevän tuonne yläpaneeliin (siis kiinteään paneeliin)?
<Sysi> veikkaisin että lähinnä ei
<tuhoojabotti> 3 päivää eikä yhtään päivitystä tullu
<tuhoojabotti> Ja sitäki ennen tuli vaa chrome :P
<urkki> Mites silverlight ubuntuun, vois tsekata Madcookia netistä
<tabasko> moonlightilla
<Sysi> kannattaa suoraan novellin sivuilta kokeilla uusinta niin on toivoa että joku toimiiki
<tabasko> joka ei välttämättä oo yhteensoppeli subin käyttämän silverlightin kanssa
<urkki> Miltä sivultA?
<Sysi> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/2qHDuV -> Moonlight
<urkki> Ok
<tabasko> viime bigbrotherin aikaan tuli tiukka paikka kun tyttöystävä huomas ettei subin sivut toimi sen ubuntulla
<tuhoojabotti> Itel ei moonlight toimannu.
<tabasko> hikihatussa yritin asennella moonlightiä joka ei silloin toiminut
<Sysi> tabasko: ubuntu sivistää :P
<tabasko> mutta onneksi joku ubuntu-fi:ssä oli tehnyt bb-skriptin joka fetchas ne clipit niin että niitä pysty kattomaan näppärästi vlc:llä
<tabasko> mission accomplished ja kiitokset sille herralle
<tabasko> Sysi, totta. Mutta se oli elämää suurempi asia emännälle..
<tabasko> se oli asentanut silverlightin winella kymmenen kertaa paniikissa ja ihmetellyt miksei toimi
<urkki> Kappas vaan, toimii!
<urkki> Hyvä tietää tääkin juttu. Asensin kohta 50-vee bändin komppikitaristille ubuntun, hyvä tietää tää jutska jos se soittaa ja valittaa kun joku video ei näy
<kill3> olis ihan hieno jos saisi alapaneelin näkymään kun vie hiiren alakulmaan tai jotakin, avautuisi se Gnomesta niin tuttu paneeli sinne :)
<tuhoojabotti> En kyl saanu ubuntuu kaatuu
<tuhoojabotti> http://www.mikropc.net/kaikki_uutiset/kymmenissa+linuxjakeluissa+nolo+haavoittuvuus++testaa+taalta+oletko+turvassa/a627270
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/4CagM3 -> Kymmenissä linux-jakeluissa nolo haavoittuvuus - testaa täältä oletko turvassa -  Uutiset           -   MikroPC
<Echramath> Compizihan toi vaatii.
<kill3> Compiz on kyllä asennettuna
<tuhoojabotti> Nii.
<kill3> Ai siis tuo haavoittuvuus?
<tuhoojabotti> Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint voi voi
<tuhoojabotti> Tulee kun yritän avaa ssh bookmarkkia
<tuhoojabotti> mut tokal kerral toimaa.
<Sysi> fedoralla firefox vaan sanoo ettei aptille oo valittu ohjelmaa
<kill3> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gnome3-on-ubuntu-11-04-nattyubuntu-10-10-maverick.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/PhhvvI -> How to install Gnome3 on ubuntu 11.04 (Natty)/Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick) | Ubuntu Geek
<kill3> Uskaltaiskohan tuota kokeilla...
<Sysi> tolla saattaa saada systeemin oikeasti rikki
<Sysi> ja poistaminen on vissiin mahdotonta
<tuhoojabotti> reinstalll!
<kill3> Ei kai auta kuin odotella tuota 10.10 sitten
<Finnish> Miten subin tv:stä sais imuroitua videoita? Silverlight-videoita, Madcookit kiinnostais mut pitäis saada imuroitua ne
<Tekno_> eiks se o laitont
<Finnish> Saattaa olla..
<Finnish> Saako RTMPDump-YLE:lla ladattua Subin katsomosta videota?
<re-G> tuskin
<Finnish> Blaah, äänet ei toimi kun yrittää Madcookia kattoa, 11.04 64bit, mozilla
<Noosi> Tervehdys!
<Noosi> Tuossa viikonloppuna sain päähäni asentaa Ubuntun vuoden käyttötauon jälkeen. Toimeks, ja selkis että 11.04 onkin julkaistu melko hiljan. tätä käytellyt, ja melkein pelkkää hyvää sanottavaa, mutta kun en osaa edes ohjelmia asentaa niin ajattelin tulla täältä kyselemään vinkkejä
<Noosi> En onnistu käynnistämään edes flash playerin asentajaa..
<Finnish> Lataa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Noosi> Hyvä ehdotus, mutta ongelma on suuremminkin se, etten osaa käynnistää ohjelman asennusta muuta kuin sovellusvalikoimasta. En löydä edes käyttöjärjestelmän omia asetuksia...
<Noosi> Turhautuminen alkaa olla lähellä
<ighea> ei sovi hättääntyä
<Noosi> tuntuu ettei muukaan auta. taidan vaan olla niin pinttynyt windows-ihminen...
<ighea> no se
<ighea> mutta flashin pitäisi saada asennettua ihan sieltä jännästä sovelluskeskuksesta
<Finnish> Paina kerran windows-näppäintä jos sulla semmoinen on näppäimistössä
<Finnish> ja kirjota vaikka synaptics
<Finnish> Tai ubuntu software
<Finnish> Pääset asennusohjelmiin
<Noosi> kappas
<Noosi> Mulla on ladattuna erään ohjelman asennustiedosto / pakattu kansio. mitenkäs ton asennus menee?
<Sysi> mieluiten ei. Mikä ohjelma?
<ighea> heh, apt-urlissa aukko
<ighea> kylläpä sitä jo tulikin ihmeteltyä että onko muka saatu ihan 100% luotettavaksi :P
<Noosi> Niin siis uTorrent
<Noosi> asennuspaketti on, vaan en osaa sitä käyttää
<ighea> kokeile ensin vaikka deluge:a tai transmissionia(pitäisi tulla vakiona)
<ighea> josseivät miellytä niin pakettienhallinnasta löytyy wine, jolla voi niitä windows-sovelluksia pyöräytellä tulille
<Noosi> qBittorrent ollu ny pikku kokeilus. Mut siis toi utorrentin asennustiedosto on linuxille tarkotettu, ja sen asentamisen luulis onnistuvan jos vaan osaisin. vai?
<ighea> mutta ei utorrentista ole kuin jokin serveri kikkula linuxille
<ighea> ei varsinaista graafista asiakasohjelmaa
<Noosi> Ai, hyvä tietää
<ighea> kas, palvelinsovellus ja siihen sitten web-käyttöliittymä
<Noosi> hmm.. lieneekö mun parasta unohtaa ajatus Sony Vegasin asentamiesta Winellä? Yritin joidenkin ohjeiden mukaan mut emmä perkule hallinnu sitä hommaa
<ighea> toiminnee varmasti, muttei välttämättä sitä mitä haluaisit
<Noosi> no?
<ighea> sony vegas... se videoeditoriko?
<Noosi> se juuri
<Tekno_> oha linuxilleki jotain
<ighea> edelleen kannattaa tutkia niitä mahdollisia vaihtoehtoja sieltä sovelluskeskuksesta
<ighea> etenkin kun ei maksa vaivaa enempää
<Tekno_> avidemux on ainaki kätevä jos tarvii vaan leikellä ja yhdistellä videoita
<Tekno_> ja kde-puolel tais olla joku mil saa efektejäki
<Satoris> Jos et tee mitään ylettömän vaikeaa niin Openshot on varmaan paras.
<Noosi> Mä tarvitsen laajempaa, elikä vegas olis välttämätön, en viittisi windowsin kautta ajella sitä
<Tekno_> cinelerra?
<Noosi> Youtubessa oli videota miten joku oli saanu vegasin winellä, mut joutuu vissii käyttää windowsil
<Tekno_> sillee mä varmaa tekisin et asennan virtualboxin
<Tekno_> ja sit siihe windows
<Tekno_> ni voi sit ajella kaikki windows ohjelmat mitä ikinä tarviikaan, ni siinä
<Tekno_> winel on vähä turhaa säätöö yleens
<ighea> edelleen mielummin niitä natiiveja sovelluksia
<ighea> kino ja pitivi kannattaa nyt ainakin tuon cinelerra:n lisäksi katsastaa
<Noosi> Olisko virustorjunta tai palomuuri tarpeellisia?
<Tekno_> ei
<Noosi> Hyvä. Se, ettei Linuxille juuri ole viruksia, johtuuko siitä, ettei käyttäjiä ole paljon vai siitä että linux on äly hyvä+
<Echramath> Se on useamman asian kombinaatio.
<ighea> joo'o
<ighea> kerjään nyt verta nenästäni, mutta linuxeilu noin yleensä on ihan ok
<ighea> mutta sitten meillä on näitä ubuntu/debianeja joissa vaan hommat menee reisille
<Tekno_> :D
<ighea> kuten eräs selain-plugini jonka avustuksella sivulle eksyvän henkilön X:n saa totaalijumiin
<Noosi> Voi ruikku, en saa näyttiksen ajureitakaan asennettua
<Noosi> Ei muuten, mutta ruudussa liikkuva kuva nykii..
<ighea> mikä grafiikkapiiri?
<Noosi> radeon HD 4060
<Noosi> ei ku..
<Noosi> HD 4---- sarjaan joka tapauksessa
<ighea> siihenkin on valmis kikkula
<ighea> mikähän vaan mahto nimi olla
<ighea> ennen muinoin ubuntu heitti sovellusta suoraan silmille jos löytyi nvidian tai radeonin piirejäö
<Noosi> Mun mielestä toi jotain heitti, mut ei silti toimi ok
<Sysi> nelitonnisten pitäis toimia ihan hyvin vakioajurillaki
<ighea> paina sitä windows-namiskaa taas j naputele additional drivers
<ighea> sillä pitäisi löytyä lisuketta ja poropietari-ajurin tila
<Noosi> Ei löyvy
<Noosi> Pitääkö olla suomenkielinen hakulause?
<Sysi> kokeile jockey:tä hakusanaksi
<Noosi> no nyt löytyy
<Noosi> Ati7AMD suljettu fgrx-grafiikka-ajuri
<ighea> onko se käytössä
<ighea> eli varustettu mahdollisesti vehreällä pallukalla
<Noosi> on
<Noosi> kyllä, viherpallukka ja kytketty käyttöön
<Noosi> silti esim tään ikkunan siirtely nykii, mitä ihmettelen
<Sysi> mahollista että just sen takia.. tehostemanageri on vieläki aika buginen
<Noosi> winen käyttö pitäis opetella
<bioterror> winhq:ta vaan tuituilee
<bioterror> ihan hyvin tässä kyllä on pärjännyt ilmankin ;)
<Noosi> olis muutamia windows-sovelluksia mitä pitäis käyttää
<Noosi> mm. Adobe Photoshop olis kova
<bioterror> sit asenna windows virtuaalikoneeseen
<bioterror> tai osta mäkki :D
<Noosi> eka vaihtoehto kuulostaa edullisemmalta
<bioterror> gimpshop ;)
<Noosi> nääh
<bioterror> ootko koklannut?
<Echramath> Koit Wineä.
<Noosi> Gimppiä?
<bioterror> Noosi, gimpshop
<Noosi> En oo kokeillut, gimppiä tosin, en pitänyt
<Noosi> Ootteko miten pitkään ollu ubuntu/linux-käyttäjiä?
<bioterror> '98 redhat 5.2, syyskuussa 2005 ubuntu
<puunakki> Tarttis saada seuraavalle näyttikselle ajurit asennettua, onko kenelläkään vinkkejä? Näytönohjain: SiS Mirage 3+ Graphics
<Echramath> Mä taisin kanssa asentaa ekana sen 5.2:n.
<Echramath> puunakki: "vaihda se"
<puunakki> Echramath: jepjep, helppoo ku heinän teko
<Echramath> No joo tiedän, läppäreissä noita on.
<puunakki> Jep.
<bioterror> jossain adventeis vai missä?
<puunakki> esprimossa
<ighea> valitettavasti taidat joutua sillä elämään mitä vakiona tulee ubuntun mukana
<puunakki> ighea: Ei edes resoa saa muutettua
<Echramath> Niin no siis itse vaihtaisin. Koko koneen.
<puunakki> Echramath: Emmä tota vaihtamaan lähde, pidän winukan siinä sitten vaikka. Kyllä noita ubuläppäreitä jo onkin, vaikka olishan se tohonki kiva saada.
<ighea> englanninkieliseltä ubuntu-foorumilta voinet löytää voittoa
<Sysi> xorg.confia on aina kiva kirjotella
<puunakki> Kaikki muu toimii suorilta ni olis kiva saada resokin kuntoon, enhän minä tolta mitän 3D:tä vaadi.
<rhkfin_> Moi! Ubuntu ja dhcp -ongelma: http://pastebin.com/9WBzNxLj - osaako joku sanoa mikä aikaansaa discover - offer - request - NAK -keskustelun..?
<ighea> käynnistä reititin uudelleen josset ole vielä niin tehnyt
<rhkfin_> (konsultoin kaverin puolesta joka on enklannissa, ilmeisesti gmail chatin päässä ;)
<rhkfin_> Mut joo, kuulostaa hyvältä alkuaskeleelta
<rhkfin_> Saman koneen windows pelaa
<rhkfin_> On kokeiltu useaan otteeseen. Muita ideoita.
<bioterror> mistäköhän se serveri ei tykkää
<rhkfin_> jaa, ei oo nyt kone saatavilla. Mut oisko noin hatusta muita ideoita mistä lähteä selvittämään?
<rhkfin_> Laitan maililla juttuja kokeiltavaks..
<bioterror> Server to client indicating client's notion of network address is incorrect (e.g., client has moved to new subnet) or client's lease as expired
<bioterror> sanoo internet
<rhkfin_> Eikö toi keskustelu tarkota että client pyytää IP:tä, serveri tarjoaa yhtä, client sanoo et joo, saanks mä ton johon serveri vastaa et etpäs saakkaan?
<Uumikko> Mulla olis pieni ongelma
<FSO> kerroppa
<bioterror> rhkfin_, jotakuinki noin se juttelu menee
<Uumikko> Ubuntu 11.04, flash asennettu, youtube toimii hyvin mutta sivustoille upotetut youtube-videot eivät toimi kunnolla
<Uumikko> Videossa ja videoplayerissa esiintyy harmaita elementtejä
<rhkfin_> bioterror: mulla on kutina että oon aikoinaan törmänny samantyyppiseen, silloin jotenkin meni sekasin Windowsin IP:n kanssa, tyyliin Windows ei osannu luovuttaa sitä tms sammuttaessa..
<rhkfin_> Eli oisko hyödyllistä ehkäpä kokeilla Windowsissa manuaalista releasea ennen ubuntuun boottaamista?
<bioterror> no tuskin on haittaa
<bioterror> mutta luulisi sen dhcp-serverin katselevan että tossa on tuo mac-osoite, annanpa sille ip-osoitteen
<rhkfin_> luulis nii
<rhkfin_> Osaako joku arvioida liittyykö Uumikon ongelma näytönohjaimen ajureihin?
<bioterror> no tuskin ;)
<bioterror> aeiku :D
<rhkfin_> ha :)
<bioterror> mutta vohan se olla että vähän näyttiksen ajurit
<rhkfin_> bioterror: tohon verkko-ongelmaan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/327703
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 327703 in dnsmasq (Ubuntu) "DHCP Request Cycle can get caught in infinite loop" [Low,Fix released]
<rhkfin_> Näyttäis aika samalta..
<bioterror> Uumikko, mikä näytönohjain sulla on?
<Sysi> Uumikko: 64bit?
<Uumikko> Ati Radeon HD 4---- joku, ja kyllä 64-bittinen on systeemi
<Uumikko> vaihdoin nimimerkin lennosta, sori
<bioterror> Uumikko, oletko ottanut suljetut ajurit käyttöön?
<Sysi> kokeile aluksi youtubessa klikata hiiren oikealla ja asetuksista ottaa rautakiihdytys pois
<Uumikko> Latasin ajurit AMD:N sivuilta, mutta en mä uumikko osaa niitä asentaa.
<Sysi> nelossarjan pitäis toimia avoimillaki ihan hyvin, tai helpommin saa asennettua ubuntun omalla työkalulla
<bioterror> no sieltä valikosta vaan täppäät ajurit käyttöön? ;)
<bioterror> Sysi, ei ainakaan 10.04:n kanssa ollut ongelmia 4350:n kanssa
<Uumikko> ajurit on käytössä
<Sysi> jos kiihdytyksen poistaminen ei auta, poista pakettienhallinnasta flashplugin-nonfree, lataa adobelta suoraan natiivi 64-bittinen ja siirrä se ~/.mozilla/plugins -kansioon
<Uumikko> olleet koko ajan
<Uumikko>  kiihdytyksen poistaminen ei auta
<Uumikko> mitä ihmettä, flashplugin nonfree ei oo ees käytössä
<Uumikko> kokeilen ottaa käyttöön mikäli...
<rhkfin_> Osaako joku sanoa miten turvallista on /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases siivoamien käsin? Mitä tekee dns-clean? Entä miten dnsmasq liittyy tähän kokonaisuuteen..?
<re-G> dhclient.leases on dhcp-palvelimelta saadut ip-osoitteet
<re-G> dns on eri asia
<re-G> dnsmasq ei taida olla oletuksena asennettunakaan
<rhkfin_> Mulla näyttää olevan jostain syystä asennettuna dnsmasq, voi liittyä siihen et Freerunner oli jossain vaiheessa tässä kiinni
<re-G> jos leaset poistaa niin ne tulee uudestaan ku verkko ajetaan seuraavan kerran ylös
<rhkfin_> re-G: onko ne turvallista siivota käsin pois? Näitkö alkuperäisen ongelman: http://pastebin.com/9WBzNxLj
<re-G> en kattonu alkuperäistä ongelmaa, hetki
<rhkfin_> re-G: windows-dualboot-kone. Ubuntua päivitettiin (en tiedä oliko vaan yksittäisiä paketteja vaan koko versio) ja sen jälkeen ei saa enää IP:tä.
<re-G> jaa se pyytää 1.65 -osoitetta eikä saa
<re-G> kyl ne voi nakata menemään
<re-G> ja ajaa verkolle restartin
<rhkfin_> poistaa tiedosto vai tyhjätä se?
<rhkfin_> Toi /var/lib/dhcp3 on täynnä lease -tiedostoja, voiko siellä ajaa sudo rm dhclient*
<Uumikko> olisko tää siis oikea flash player? http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<bioterror> taitaa se olla
<re-G> rhkfin_: anti mennä vaa. just tein saman eikä mikään hajonnu
<rhkfin_> oke
<rhkfin_> laitan viestiä eteenpäin. Koitan siis opastaa yhtä kaveria pystyttämään taas konettaan..
<re-G> kuulostaa kohtalokkaalle :)
<rhkfin_> sitäpä..
<rhkfin_> Omaa konetta kattelin, onko normia et /etc/network/interfaces:sta ei löydy eth0:aa, pelkkä lo?
<re-G> dnsmasq:lla voi jakaa dns:ää eteenpäin. siinä on myös dhcp-palvelin ja mitähän muuta.. no noita oon ainaki käyttäny
<rhkfin_> joo dns-välittäjänä oon sitä tainnu Freerunnerille käyttää
<rhkfin_> Mut kiitos tästä, heitin vinkit menemään ja nyt jäädään odottelemaan..
<re-G> rhkfin_: joo huomasin saman.. näköjää network-manager huolehtii myös interfaceista nykyää
<Uumikko> Miten usein tälle kannulle eksyy ubuntua mollaavia ihmisiä?
<re-G> silloin tällöin
<rhkfin_> oke.. On se hienoa kun kaikki automatisoidaan ja viedään älykkäiden systeemien käsiin niin ei tavan pulliainen osaa mitään tehdä (vrt. grub -> grub2..)
<re-G> tosin tämä on jonkin verran siistimpi kuin ubuntu.fi -kanava :)
<Sysi> tää on virallinen
<re-G> joo.. wanhassa vara parempi, mut on grub2:ssa jotai kivoja featureita
<Uumikko> ootteko miten pitkään käyttäny linuxia/ubuntua?
<rhkfin_> re-G: on siinä mahdollisuuksia mut 98% säädöistä ois menu.lst:n säätöä mikä on nykyään ûberhankalaa..
<rhkfin_> Uumikko: jotain 13 vuotta lienee ekoista kokeiluista, täyspäiväseks siirtyny joskus 2004 tms
<Uumikko> Windows ei vedä puoleensa?
<re-G> Uumikko: vuodesta 2005
<rhkfin_> Uumikko: joo ei.
<re-G> mulle käy kaikki kunhan ei ala tupla-w:llä
<tuhoojabotti> winux
<re-G> käytän siis steveä myös
<tuhoojabotti> hyväksikäyttäjä.
<Uumikko> Vista
<rhkfin_> re-G: toinen mullistus oli dcop -> dbus   -   kyllä, tuo hienoja ominaisuuksia mutta 'tyhmä peruskäyttö' menee vaikeeks
<rhkfin_> (tosin huomasin että viel löytyy dcop)
<Uumikko> Millaisia asioita te sitten Linuxissa/ubuntussa arvostatte?
<rhkfin_> Uumikko: vapaus, monipuolisuus, keveys (ei rupee ajan mittaan tahmaamaan), yhteisö, ilmaisuus
<rhkfin_> käytön helppous (kun eka vain uskaltaa irroittautua siitä mitä on Windowsista oppinut)
<re-G> Uumikko: äärettömän valinnan mahdollisuudet
<re-G> äärettömät*
<Uumikko> eikö haittaa se, että maailma on ikäänkuin Windowsille tehty?
<rhkfin_> komentorivi on mahtava, mahdollistaa tosi siistejä juttuja
<rhkfin_> Uumikko: haittaa se. Mut ne on valintoja.
<re-G> joskus hidastaa, mutta harvoin estää mitään
<rhkfin_> Uumikko: Windows-käyttäjä valitsee (tietämättään) sitoutumisen Microsoftiin, viruksiin ja koneen tukkeutumiseen
<Sysi> rhkfin_: et vain osaa :P
<rhkfin_> Eli kyse on siitä, mitä ominaisuuksia arvostaa. Applen tuotteet on käytettäviä, nättejä jnejne mutta siinä joutuu luopumaan tietyistä vapauksista
<re-G> Uumikko: mut linux sopii mulle senkin takia etten yleensäkään tee koneella asiota jotka vaatis välttämättä w-järjestelmän.. esim. pelaa
<rhkfin_> Sysi: Enkä edes yritä, ja tuntuu hyvältä että Windowsista on julkaistu jo 2 versiota mistä mulla eio o mitään käryä -> multa rupee olee oikeesti tosi turha pyytää apua Windows-käytössä :)
<rhkfin_> Samoin, ei tarvetta pelailla. Vaikka toki Linux-maailmassakin on pelejä tarjolla, harvemmin vain isojen pelitalojen uutuuksia, hittejä.
<Sysi> rhkfin_: mää en ikinä oppinu käyttämään xp:tä, seiskaa opiskelin vähän mutta sen käytettävyys on edelleen niin huono ettei vaan jaksa
<bioterror> miksi pelata kun voi konffia!
<rhkfin_> bioterror: :)
<re-G> rhkfin_: todella ison kasan linuxista tuttua open-softaa saa macille macportsin kautta..
<bioterror> ei seiskan ja kde:n välil hirveesti oo käytettävyydes eroja
<Uumikko> Ei onnistu winettäminen tai virtuaalikoneet yms jos haluaa pelata linukalla?
<rhkfin_> re-G: mä haluisin päästä näkemään joskus KDE:n OSX:n päällä
<Sysi> vaihtelevasti
<re-G> rhkfin_: :DD
<bioterror> re-G, tai finkin
<rhkfin_> re-G: http://mac.kde.org/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/ro3QZf -> .: KDE 4 Mac :.
<Sysi> OSX:ssä joka tapauksessa pyörii se oma ikkunamankeli, mikä siinä sattuu olemaan kaikkein puutteellisin
<bioterror> Aqua on vaikea muokata
<rhkfin_> bioterror: peruskäytössä ei käyttisten välillä just ole enää eroja mut konffailut jne rupee eroamaan, esim. ohjelmien asentaminen
<rhkfin_> Mut jos keskittyis vähän opiskeluun välillä..
<Uumikko> Ajattelin käyttää nyt Ubuntua ainakin kuukauden ajan, ja katsoa miltä sitten tuntuu ja vaikuttaa, olenko oppinut käyttämään jne. Seiska on dualboottina olemassa, kuvankäsittelyä ja videoeditointia varten. Syö jonkin verran henkistä vapautta ja huonontaa yö- ja päiväunien laatua, kun tietää, että jossain siellä kiintolevyn syöväreissä on puhdasverisen Ubuntun lisäksi Windows.
<bioterror> mullaki on duuniläppäril XP
<bioterror> eikä se häiritse ;)
<rhkfin_> Uumikko: ei sitä kannata siivota jos tilaa riittää: joskus voi kuitenkin tulla tarvetta (esim. Nokian puhelinten ja OVI-softien kanssa) Windowsille
<rhkfin_> Toki on pykälän verran miehekkäämpää jos pääsee sanomaan että talous on Microsoft-vapaa :)
<re-G> mä oon ottanu aika pitkälti sellasen linjan, että siihen mihin on _pakko_ olla windows, sitä ei tarvita
<rhkfin_> re-G: sama
<bioterror> joo
<rhkfin_> Töissä tuli kova valinta eteen: Joko asentaa Suse tai Windows ja opetella National Instrumetsin LabView - tai opetella pyQt ja koodata softa itte. Valitsin jälkimmäisen ;)
<Uumikko> Seiska on tarkotus pitää tuolla varmaan loputtomiin, koska käyttöä löytyy, en tällä hetkellä pelaa, mutta joskus tulee pelailtua, photoshop ja sony vegas myös tärkeitä. Antaa winukan olla samalla levyllä, mutta kyllä se sessioiden laatua häiritsee
<bioterror> esim. noi jotkut iFolorin valokuvakansio-ohjelmat
<Uumikko> rhkfin, tätä juuri :)
<bioterror> joutuu vaan totee että pitää etsiä palvelu joka tekee  sen weppisivulla, olkoot vaikka ulkomailla sitten
<rhkfin_> bioterror: http://linux.fi/wiki/Wine_ja_valokuvakirjaohjelmat  ->  gigantti rokkaa. Kirjoittelin ton vertailun aikanaan blogiini ja joku pyys luvat laittaa wikiin.
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/5efO1A -> Wine ja valokuvakirjaohjelmat – Linux.fi
<rhkfin_> Gigantti tehny fiksun vedon ja koodannut Qt:lla
<Uumikko> Kirjasto jossa win-koneet?
<rhkfin_> Uumikko: mitä niistä?
<rhkfin_> vaatii paljon ylläpitoa..
<bioterror> rhkfin_, vaimo tilas jostain saksasta tms. ja tuli tosi hyvät
<rhkfin_> noin kirjaston näkökulmasta
<rhkfin_> Tai paljon tai paljon..
<rhkfin_> bioterror: gigantilla vai jollain muulla?
<Uumikko> Käy siis kirjastosta tilaa valokuvat, eihän se nyt kauheaa voi olla :) Se olis mun mielestä kyl ehdoton, että julkisiin laitoksiin, kouluihin, työpaikalle, kirjastoihin etc. pitää ehdottomasti saada linkkarit
<bioterror> rhkfin_, http://www.the-emotion-company.com/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/d3yi6y -> Home - The Emotion Company
<rhkfin_> jaaa... Uumikko ei toimi kirjan rakentelu kirjastossa, siinä menee kuitenkin tuntikaupalla aikaa..
<Uumikko> Mikään ei toimi noissa ympäristöissä paremmin, tuolla hinnalla
<rhkfin_> bioterror: ok
<Uumikko> aa, katoppa :)
<rhkfin_> Mut jees, ->
<Uumikko> taitaa meikälälinen lähteä tästä kans uniin, morska
<rhkfin_> re-G: lisätietoa: http://pastebin.com/NGNRS6FN
<rhkfin_> tai miksei muutkin, ongelma siis että kone ei saa IP:tä, DHCP vastaa NAK..
<ighea> jonkin sortin macfiltteröinti päällä?
<rhkfin_> ei luulis, Ubuntun päivityksessä lopetti pelaamisen. Saman koneen windowsissa pelaa
<rhkfin_> ja jos ois, ei kait purkki antais edes offeria?
<sinppa_> hmm, mitäs /etc/network/interfaces pitää sisällään? vai voiko se sitten sekottaa tota
<Sysi> voiskohan mahollinen ajurin huonoilu vaikuttaa tuohon
<rhkfin_> sinppa_: se taitaa nykyään olla suht tyhjä mut ois ehkä joo syytä tarkastaa. Etänä siis koitan kaverin konetta herätellä..
<rhkfin_> Sysi: interface kuitenkin löytyy..
<rhkfin_> interfaces:
<rhkfin_>  auto lo
<rhkfin_> iface lo inet loopback
<rhkfin_> ei ei apua siitä..
<rhkfin_> kuten re-G totesi, networkmanager taitaa hoitaa eth0:n..
<ighea> hassulta vähän viakuttaa kyllä, kun on niinkuin antamassa ip:tä mutta peruu silti ajatuksensa
<rhkfin_> sepä
<orava> mitenköhän ihmeessä KDE:ssa saa paneeliin läpinäkyvyyttä, desktop effectit on päällä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-17
<kingkong> hi all
<kingkong> vay, were there such many Finnish people on here :) i saw first time
<kingkong> cool :)
<kingkong> maxjezy: Tervetuloa :)
<maxjezy> kitos!
<kingkong> =)
<re-G> rhkfin_: toimiiko kiinteällä ip:llä
<rhkfin_> re-G: kokeilemisen arvoinen tuokin, eli /etc/network/interfacesiin konffaa sen IP:n mitä purkki tarjoo?
<re-G> rhkfin_: voipi olla ettei interfaces-tiedosto oikeen toimi niin kauan ku nm-appletti on päällä.. mut saahan sinnekin laitettua kiinteen osoitteen
<rhkfin_> jaa nii tolla nm:llä jos askartelis kiinteen..
<rhkfin_> heitin vinkin eteenpäin..
<re-G> rhkfin_: jos sekään ei toimi niin epäilisin lanipiirin ajuria, mikä vois korjaantua downgradeemalla kerneliä. Jos kiintee taas toimii niin hmm.. dhcp-palvelimen resetointia vois ainaki kokeilla
<re-G> siitä huolimatta että se toimii windowsin kanssa
<re-G> mikäs laite siellä antaa osoitteen?
<rhkfin_> re-G: joku modeemireititinpurkki on kuviossa kiinni, sitä on boottailtu useamman kerran
<rhkfin_> resetoitu tuskin
<re-G> juu, tarkoitin boottaamista
<tabasko> http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/E1rBep -> Javascript PC Emulator
<tabasko> nerdgasm
<kakeman> ubuntun torrenteissa jotain todella kosmista häiriötä
<kakeman> ei mulla muuta
<kakeman> >
<APUA123> terve, koetin päivittää buuntua ja se perhanahan sanoi sitten itsensä täysin irti
<APUA123> mitäs tällaisessa tilanteessa kannattaa yleensä tehdä?
<APUA123> ubuntun päivityshän kaatui usemmaksi tunniksi siis siinäkohtaa kun se väitti olevansa miltein valmis.
<dimapez> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-13416272
<Echramath> Mitä se siis sanoo?
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/LnwcVc -> BBC News - BBC Three looks into 'evangelical frenzy' over Apple
<APUA123> tulee jonkinlainen käynnistysvalikko mistä voi valita memorychekkiä tai sitten aikaisempaa asennusta ilmeisesti ubuntusta
<dimapez> Apple todella ON uskonto
<Echramath> Joo se on se vakiovalikko, se ei vaan aina näy.
<APUA123> mutta en pääse ainakaan graafiseen käyttöasuun mitenkään käsiksi, ja viimeksi kun käynnistin konetta se ei tahtonut edes tunnistaa näppäimistöä :D
<APUA123> vähän harmittaa kun meni varmaan iso kasa tiedostoja siinä samalla, taitaa jäädä viimeiseksi kerraksi kun käytän ubuntua :(
<Newa> oletko koittanut että rescue mode hyytyy myös?
<Echramath> En usko että osiosi on pilalla.
<Newa> alun boottivalikossa on tyypillisesti molemmat vaihtoehdot
<APUA123> rescuemodeen ei oikeen ilman näppäimistöä pääse käsiksi, mutta joo ei toimi sekään
<Echramath> Vaikka se järjestelmä olisi täysin rikki, todennäköisesti sieltä saa ainakin kaikki tiedostot ulos.
<Echramath> Mitä se siis toisin sanoen sanoo?
<APUA123> veiimeski koetin sitä memorycheckkiä mutta sekin tuntui jumittaneen ja ajanpuutteesta en voinut antaa koneen mietiskellä kauempaa.
<APUA123> pitänee käynnistää kone ja ottaa neuvoja lisää siinäkohtaa
<Newa> jääkö mitään virheilmoitusta näkyviin kun koitat käynnistää konetta?
<Newa> vai pääsetkö tekstikonsoliin asti, mutta näppäimistö ei toimi?
<APUA123> okei nyt pääsin valikkoon ja näppiskin toimii
<APUA123> ja siinä lukee että....
<APUA123> ubuntu, Linux-ydin 2.6.38-8-genric  sekä sen toipumistila, sitten on previous linux versions ja memorytestejä kaks eri va ihtoehtoa
<Echramath> Niin mut mitä tapahtuu jos kokeilet vaikka ekaa toipumistilaa.
<APUA123> näytöllä vilistää numeroita
<APUA123> ja krijaimia, ja sitten se pysähtyy, ja mitään ei näytä tapahtuvan
<APUA123> melkosta siansaksaa, ei mitään valikkoa eikä mitään mihin voisi kirjottaa vaikka komentoja
<APUA123> eli ilmeisesti ensimmäinen mahdollinen toipumistila ei ainakaan johda mihinkään
<APUA123> koetampa previous linux versionista seuraavaa mahdollista toipumistilaa...
<APUA123> asiaa. nyt päästiin korjausvalikkoon
<APUA123> jatka tavallista käynnistystä, yritä vapauttaa levytilaa (ei pitäisi olla tarpeen kyl) käynnistävikaseitoisessa graa..., käynnistä tietokone uudelleen, päivitä grub alkulatausohjelma
<APUA123> korjaa rikkinäiset paketit varmaan olis se paras vaihtoehto?
<Echramath> Juu.
<APUA123> noh, antaa sen nyt ajaa toi, ekaakertaa sentään joku näistä lähti edes eteenpäin ;D
<APUA123> kattellaas lisää neuvoja jos ovat tarpeen myöhemmin.
<Echramath> Noin määkin sille jouduin sanomaan.
<APUA123> Mitä tehän kohtaan tulisi kirjoittaa "Henrik-laptop login:" ?
<hiippariX> kirjoita mille tilille haluut kirjautua
<APUA123> En muista mitään tiliä, mutta salasanan kyllä muistan.
<APUA123> Pääsin mahdollisessti sisään. Miten komentoriviltä käynnistetään tietokone uudelleen?
<Ondalf> sudo reboot
<kingi89> oon huomannu että tuo "sudo reboot" toimii vähän vaihtelevasti, välillä heittää vaan tuohon "pelastusvalikkoon" vaan ilman uudelleenkäynnistystä. sudo telinit 6 toimii aina, suosittelen
<Echramath> Hmmm, mitenkähän se on mahdollista...
<Henril> huhhu,
<Henril> olin tuo nick apua123
<Henril> selvis onneks ongelmat
<Henril> kuin itsestään,
<Henril> nyt pitää opetella käyttämään tätä **ttumaista päivitystä
<ighea> ai uutta ja upea unity-työpöytää
<ighea> siellä on valikossa kirjautumisruudulla mahdollisuus valita classic tjs herkku
<Henril> käynnistysvalikossa vai? sisäänkirjattaessa
<Henril> äh, siis siinä ekalla ruudulla kun kysyy salsanaa
<sinppa_> siellä juu
<Henril> kattotaas jos päivitykset tälläkertaa onnistuu niin pääsee seuraavalla käynnistyksellä laittaan
<Henril> jotenki en tykänny tosta "unitystä"
<Henril> siirsi vaan muutaman valikon useamman klikkauksen taakse :D
<Henril> ja toiset toi tohon eteen, jotka jo muutoinkin oli yläpalkissa
<muggo> mystiset jumiongelmatkin selvisivät näköjään, Sync To Vblank pois päältä eikä enään ole jäätyillyt, ei tarvi kestää W7:aa enään läppärissäkään
<Noosi> Se on hei
<Noosi> Mulla ei toimi www-sivuille upotetut flash-elemenentit oikein. esim. www.nordea.fi jossa on flahs-sisältöä, ei näy oikein. Mitäs täs piti tehdä?
<bioterror> blokata adblockilla loputki ;)
<Noosi> :D
<Noosi> eihän siinä ole järkeä kun esim sivuille upotettu youtube-ikkuna ei toimi
<Sysi> millälailla ei toimi, ollenkaa?
<ksni> Noosi: onko sulla NoScript?
<Noosi> Toimii jotenkin erikoisesti, eli flash-elementissä on harmaita laatikoita jotka vaihtelee paikkaa
<Noosi> ksni, Ei ole
<Sysi> onko ne videon päällä vai siinä palkissa?
<Noosi> sekä että
<Noosi> välillä esim. palkki vilkkuu näkyviin, pois, harmaaksi
<Sysi> mulla oli palkissa harmaata ku oli käytössä repojen flasplugin-installer
<Sysi> 64-bittisellä
<Noosi> epäilen, että mullakin on vääränlainen flash, 64-bittinen on oma systeemi kans
<Sysi> mää etin sen tietoturvattoman betan natiivin 64-bittisen ja laitoin oikeeseen paikkaan niin toimii
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Ohjetta pöyr..n
<tuhoojabotti> hmm
<tuhoojabotti> pöytään*
<elias_a> http://www.peimarinvihreat.com/?p=172
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/QXaxxl -> Peimarin Vihreät ry » Arkisto  » Aloite avoimen lähdekoodin hyödyntämisestä
<Echramath> Onks tässä mitään järkeä? http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=39100.msg227651
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/dpgtU5 -> Serveri yhdistettynä kahteen lähiverkkoon.
<Echramath> (ei ole mun säie siis, kahtelin vaan melko hämmentyneenä)
<habalux> ei onnistu noin, menee reititykset sekaisin
<habalux> niinkuin kaveri näytti jo todenneenkin
<Iltsu> :D
<Echramath> No siis periaatteessa varmaan tcp/ip-speksissä mikään ei estä jotain laitetta tekemästä noin, mut venyykö linux?
<Iltsu> no mä luulen et sii speksis ei oo speksattu mitää  tähä liittyvää
<Iltsu> jos mikä tahansa laite kattelee et olis näkyvil kaks 192.168.0.254:sta ja sä haluut yhdistää semmosee ni milläköhä järjel se arpoo et kumpaa
<Crazyguy> täytyy olla eri aliverkossa, muuten ei homma toimi
<Iltsu> jep
<Iltsu> et Echramath en tiiä mikä muka sit mahtais venyy tommosee
<Iltsu> kristallipallo ehkä
<Echramath> Mietin lähinnä jos jompaan kumpaan interfaceen olisi jonkin sortin sisäinen osoitteenmuunnos säädetty.
<mjr> nojoo, voishan noin toki tehdä yhden laitteen sisällä. Jos vaikka antaa noi interfacet ihan eri virtuaalikoneiden käyttöön ;]
<mjr> ja kylhän ne toki vois muutenkin eristää mutten tiedä voiko linuxissa, erittäin epäkätevää olis joka tapauksessa
<Crazyguy> ja aika viritelmä joka tapauksessa
<Iltsu> mihinköhä se on tuota säätämäs
<Iltsu> tuntuu erikoiselt et missää himas olis kahta adsl:ää ja kahta lähiverkkoo vierekkäi
<Iltsu> jaa ei se puhunukkaa adsl-modeemist
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-18
<omnomnom_> hi
<omnomnom_> moi?
<bioterror> sellasta
<Finnish> Pystyykö ubuntulla polttamaan dual-layer levyjä?
<Paavi2_0> pystyy, jos poltin osaa
<Finnish> Joo, K3B:n ominaisuudet ainakin kertoo polttimesta että osaa DVD-dual layeria sekä plussana että miinuksena
<shanttu> Mitäs keksisi ihan hyvälle läppärin näytölle? Vai onko turha haave saada se johonkin käyttöön?
<tuhoojabotti> Aikalailla juu
<shanttu> Ärsyttävää kun valmistavat kertakäyttökamaa
<puunakki> shanttu: Pistät myyntiin
<hifi> shanttu: eikö kone pelaa vai?
<shanttu> Tyyppivika. Integroitu näyttis hajosi. Noita raatoja on kaupan vaikka kuinka.
<shanttu> Ekoihmisenä tuntuisi hyvältä jatkaa sen eloa
<hifi> ongelma on siinä että se ohjauspiiri on kai integroitu emolle
<shanttu> =/
<hifi> sama juttu tft-näytöissä on yleisestikkin, vaikka paneeli olis ehjä mutta piirisarja kärähtänyt sillä ei tee mitään ellei saa samaa rautaa sen paneelin taakse
<hifi> jotain yhteensopivuutta varmaan löytyy valmistajan sisällä
<puunakki> shanttu: HP:n DV6000 sarjalainen?
<shanttu> Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo xa2528
<puunakki> koo
<puunakki> mul on meinaa yks näyttisvikane DV6000:nen kaapissa :)
<puunakki> pitäis pistää lihoiks
<hahlo> käykö se kuumana? kävikö, tuo amilo
<shanttu> Ei tullut kuvaa enää ollenkaan. Oon pistänyt jo osiksi ja myynyt kaiken mistä sai jotain.
<hahlo> ok
<Finnish> Mitenkähän sais kopioitua SOS-lehden nettiversion koneelle? Se on flash-muodossa. Sen vois tulostaa mutta antoi vain vaihtoehdoksi "oikean" printterin, ei Print to filea
<hifi> varmaan niin että asennat virtuaaliprintterin joka tulostaa filuun kuitenkin
<Finnish> Hmmm, mitenkäs se tehtäis?
<hifi> validi kysymys, en tiedä, spekuloin vain :)
<hifi> kyllä tulostimen voi varmasti virtualisoida cupsilla
<hifi> http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<hifi> jotain tollasta näemmä
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/c8Gpai -> Print to PDF using cups-pdf « Ubuntu Blog
<Finnish> hifi, Kiitti
<Finnish> Toimii
<hifi> nice
<Jupp3> Finnish: Toimisko se, jos tallentaa suoraan sen flashin?
<Jupp3> Tokihan olis kivempi saada se paremmassa muodossa
<Finnish> Hmmm
<Finnish> MItes sen tallentas? Millä ohjelmalla / komennolla?
<Jupp3> Finnish: No ihan vaikka wget:illä? Kato sorsasta url
<Jupp3> Ite käytän FlashBlockia, niin siinä on "copy flash location", mistä saa suoraan osoitteen
<Jupp3> Mut tuota ei kannata asentaa, jos haluaa et joka sivulla flash-mainokset hyppii silmille
<Finnish> Siis missä tulee se F-kuva flashin kohdalle?
<Finnish> Mulla on kans se
<Jupp3> No siinä vaan oikeeta nappia
<Finnish> Kokeillaas
<Finnish> Sen osoitteeks tulee vaan http://source.pagesuite.com/swf/Reader.swf
<Finnish> Joka ei oo oikee osoite
<Finnish> Tommosta heittää sit kun yrittää ladata sen flashin osoitteen mikä avautuu siinä ite katseluflashissa: HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 500 Internal Server Error
<Finnish> 2011-05-18 22:14:19 ERROR 500: Internal Server Error.
<Jupp3> ok
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-19
<elias_a> Jahas 10.10 sitten rikkoi ISL:n piirisarjaan perustuvan wlanin tuen.
<Sysi> toimiiko 11.04:ssä toimii taas vai ihan menetetty tapaus?
<Sysi> ugh, mää taidan mennä nukkumaan ku on niin vaikeeta kirjottaa
<elias_a> Sysi: Tarkoitin 11.04. Taitaisi olla mullakin päikkäreiden paikka :)
<re-G> elias_a: mikä piiri
<re-G> kuulosti niin tutulta
<re-G> Oli muute mikrobitissä perin omituinen lausahdus. Ensin haukuttiin Linuxin ohjelmatarjontaa (ilmeisesti kaupallisten), ja sitten pidettiin selvänä, että se johtuu siitä, että distroja on paljon. Loppuun todettiin, että käyttöjärjestelmä on epäonnistunut jos siinä ei ole yleisimpien mediatiedostojen tukea sisäänrakennettuna (viitattiin Linuxiin).
<re-G> Eihän Windowskaan (ainakaan XP) toista mitään mediaformaatteja ilman kolmannen osapuolen kodekkeja.
<re-G> paitsi ehkä mp3 ja msmpeg4
<Satoris> Seiskassa taitaa olla h264.
<daedaluz> windows ei osaa tehdä mkv-fileistä esikatselukuvia ilman realplayeria...
<daedaluz> aika jännä haukkua linuxin ohjelmatarjontaa, kun windowsin ilmaisohjelmat ovat täysin ala-arvoisia räpellyksiä muutamaa tyypillisesti GPL-lisensoitua poikkeusta lukuunottamatta
<daedaluz> CDisplay ja ID3Tagit on noita valopilkkuja, molempien kehitys kuiteski lopetettu
<re-G> Mun mielestä tossa ei ole päätä eikä häntää. Eikös kaupallisten ohjelmistojen vähyys johdu ainoastaan siitä että ohjelman kehittäminen suhteessa potentiaalisiin ostajiin on kallista. Jos siitä joutuu muutaman eri buildin tekemään eri pakettienhallintajärjestelmille niin sen luulis olevan 0,001 promillea koko ohjelman panostuksesta.
<daedaluz> eihän sitä tarvi ees paketoida uudestaan eri distroille. .sh päätteiset installerit ovat toimineet niin kauan kuin muistan, UT2K3 asentelin sellaisesta Mandrakeen aikoinaan
<re-G> esmes skypestä on neljälle distrolle buildit ja lisäksi staattinen buildi, jonka luulis toimivan ihan joka paikassa
<ksni> mites DNS-palvelinten asettaminen tapahtuu siinä domainta hakiessa?
<ksni> *rekisteröidessä
<habalux> joker ainakin antaa käyttää niiden omia palvelimia
<habalux> tuolta saa myös ilmaisen dns:n -> https://dns.he.net/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/QiY3rB -> Hurricane Electric Hosted DNS
<Iltsu> ksni, ainaki gandi kysyy rekisteröides et mitkä dns:t laitetaa
<elias_a> re-G: Mikähän toi nyt oli... Oliskohan ollut ISL 3890
<elias_a> Oliskos jollain heittää ohjetta, millä saisi Ubuntu-läppärillä aikaan USB-mokkulalla tehdyn yhteyden Wlanilla siten, että wlan olisi tukiasema DHCP-palvelimineen kaikkineen.
<re-G> elias_a: eli taitaa olla tuota prism-osastoo
<elias_a> re-G: Sellainen juuri. Lapset nukkuu jo siinä huoneessa niin en viitsi lähteä enää sitä fööniä boottailemaan.
<elias_a> Mikähän siinä meni tällä kertaa rikki...
<re-G> jonkun kanssa todettiin tääl kanavalla just että ne on rikkonu sen.. sen tarkemmin debuggaamatta neuvoin koittamaan ndiswrapperia ja sillähän se toki heräs henkiin
<elias_a> JAtkuvasti rikkovat jotain....
<elias_a> Mun pitää ottaa se kone sieltä alas että saan sen eetterin päähän.
<elias_a> EI jaksa nyt.
<elias_a> Mutta onkos jotain helppoa tapaa tehdä väliaikaisesti läppäristä Wlan-tukiasema ja jakaa 3g-yhteyttä?
<re-G> toi wlan-accesspoint on jonkin verran haasteellinen, ja toimivuus riippuu varmasti pitkälti piirisarjasta
<Paavi2_0> ad-hoc
<Paavi2_0> useimmat piirisarjat eivät tue master-moodia
<elias_a> Paavi2_0: Käyttäjiksi tulee kasa tumpuloita. Vaatikos sen ad-hocin käyttö siellä wlan-asiakaspäässä jotain temppuja?
<re-G> muistelen että joku joskus sanoi että ad-hoc modella sen sais tehtyy ihan network-managerilla mut hieman epäilen...
<elias_a> Pitääpäs koittaa.
<elias_a> Nyt täytyy vielä lähteä käymään pihalla. Kiitos - toverit, turjakkeet, kanssanäprääjät...
<re-G> elias_a: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/60CoKR -> Creating an adhoc host with Ubuntu | Ubuntu Geek
<re-G> mmh.. tohon sais varmaa jotenki pultattua myös dnsmasq:n dhcp-palvelimeksi
<elias_a> re-G: Kiitos! Tuolla on yksi kommentti, jota ainakin kannattaa koittaa. Kommentti debabrata says:
<elias_a> ubuntu 9.10:
<elias_a> click network icon in the upper taskbar
<elias_a> --> create new network
<elias_a> then goto preferences-->network connections-->wireless-->Adhoc-->edit--->1pv4 settings
<elias_a> change it to dhcp
<elias_a> the wifi for mobile works!!
<elias_a> Oops - taisin floodata :(
<re-G> :)
<Paavi2_0> tarkkana rivinvaihtojen kanssa! :)
<elias_a> Tuota kannattaa kuitenkin kokeilla :)
<elias_a> Mistä suomenkielisen wikipedian kävistatistiikkoja näkisi?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-20
<Echramat1> Toimiiks kellään uusin spotify?
<hiippari> pitäs olla se maksullinen versio, ni pystyis testaa
<Echramat1> Ei mut Winellä.
<hiippari> nii
<hiippari> pystyyks paypal systeemil tilaamaan maksullisen ?
<Echramath> Tuohan mokoma kaatuu nykyään, mahtaako se nyt vaan johtua siitä, että erehdyin lyömään "connect to facebook" tjsp
<hiippari> ei mul oo kaatunu siitä
<hiippari> poistin sen wine version tän kuun alussa
<topyli> jaa tänä vuonna ei sitten taas sampo-pankki pelaa?
<tabasko_> hei, mistä mä saan Chrome OS:n?
<tabasko_> joka paikasta löytyy juttua mutta ei latauslinkkejä mistään
<inz> http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/ :istä ainakin saa buildeja
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/5m3zm4 -> Chromium OS builds by Hexxeh
<tabasko_> kiitoksia
<kille> Mikähän virtuaalikone kannattaisi valita ubuntu 11.04? USB täytyisi toimia ja 7 täytyisi voida asentaa
<tuhoojabotti> Huh
<kille> Käytin tuota oraclen VM mutta se ei tue vielä 11.04
<Echramath> Siis Virtualboxia?
<Sysi> vmware vois olla
<Echramath> Miten se ei tue?
<kille> Ihan mitä vain virtuaalikonetta
<kille> Ei voi ladata 11.04 versiota
<Sysi> ihan hyvin mulla alko lataamaan
<Echramath> Miten niin ei voi?
<Sysi> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads molemmat 11.04 lataukset tuolta toimi
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/6Xr4FP -> Linux_Downloads - VirtualBox
<kille> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/t6JNDs -> VirtualBox Downloads
<Sysi> oletan että tuo on se usb:ta tukeva huonomin lisensoitu
<Echramath> Ai juu, nyt pääsin tosiaan kartalle.
<Echramath> Asentuisko se 10.10-paketti?
<kille> Eli siis tuossa toimii USB ja voi käyttää Windows 7?
<Sysi> kokeile, olettaisin näin
<Echramath> Seiska tuossa vapaassakin toimisi kyllä.
<Sysi> eikös vapaa oo ihan repoissa, siinä ei vaan oo usbitukea
<kille> Taino, oiskohan mulla jotain järkevämpää tapaa siirtää tiedostoja VM ja Ubuntun välillä?
<Echramath> Eh, siitäkö se on kiinni?
<Echramath> Siinähän on joku sisäänrakennettu systeemi tuohon.
<kille> No pärjään silloin ilman USB tukea...
<kille> Ok, no sitten avointa vaan
<Echramath> Asennat vaan ne asiakaslisäosat.
<Echramath> ...eh, pitäisköhän tää systeemi laittaa puhumaan englantia...
<Echramath> Asiakaslisäosat siis meinaa niitä juttuja, jotka asennat guest ossiin.
<shanttu> Eikö tiedostojen siirto onnituisi jaetulla ntfs-partitionilla vai oonko ihan noob?
<Echramath> No ei kai sitä molemmat käyttikset voi mountata yhtäaikaa.
<Echramath> Sen sijaan siinä on sisäänrakennettu verkkolevytuki.
<kille> Echramath: Niin ne asiakaslisäosat asennetaan sieltä ohjelmasta? Siis jostakin valikosta.
<Echramath> Joo siis tais mennä niin, että ne tulee linuxiin .iso-imagena. Sitten väität sille virtuaalikoneelle, että tämä iso on nyt cd-asemassa.
<Echramath> Ja sitten Windowsilla menet sinne cd:lle ja asentelet ne normi ajureina.
<kill3> Mites tälle virtuaalikoneelle täytyisi antaa RAMia?
<Sysi> paljos sulla on kaikkiaan?
<kill3> Vaikuttaako se niin, että jos annan sille 1GB niin ubuntulla on käytössä 3GB kun virtuaalikone on käynnissä?
<kill3> Kun koko koneessa on 4GB*
<Echramath> Aika pitkälti joo.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-21
<dikbut> herro
<kill3> Nyt on virtuaalikone laitettu kuntoon. Mites tämä tiedostojen siirto isäntäkoneen ja virtuaalikoneen välillä tapahtuu parhaiten?
<paww> millä virtualisointisoftalla?
<kill3> Näemmä järkevin vaihtoehto on tosiaan tämä ohjelmaan sisäänrakennettu systeemi jota en tiennyt olevan... VB
<kill3> En oikein ymmärtänyt mutta youtubessa olikin mukavasti ohjevideoita ja nyt homma pelittää =)
<Sysi> eikö oo mukava kun asiat on liian helppoja
<kill3> Sysi: Tuo VB on siitä aika hauska että aikaisemmin luulin (kuten varmasti monet muutkin luulevat) että tuon käyttö olisi todella vaikeaa. Mutta kaikkiin löytyykin ohjattu asiat selittävä toiminto, eli ohjelmaa on todella helppo käyttää =)
<Sysi> oisko kivaa GUIta millä muuttaa muutama kansiollinen musiikkia oggiksi? vai häviääkö niin paljo äänenlaadussa etten oikeasti haluais
<bioterror> onko ne nyt mitä?
<bioterror> mp3?
<Sysi> oho, siis oggista mp3
<re-G> ei tee kyl ollenkaa hyvää äänelle
<bioterror> no en mä huomaa eroa oikeasti, muussa kuin että mikää laite halua toistaa oggeja
<Sysi> laskeeko bitrate vai jotenki vaikeammin mitattavasti huononee?
<bioterror> suosin mp3
<Echramath> Tuleehan siihen pakkaus.
<re-G> lossy to lossy
<Echramath> Mutta jos bitrate on iso molemmissa niin saattaapa olla ettei sitä oikeasti huomaa.
<re-G> dii
<Sysi> vissiin 500-jotaki yksikköä noissa oggeissa
<bioterror> kbps
<Sysi> vois tietty kokeilla, joku kiva frontend ffmpegille varmaan toimis
<Sysi> tai saiskohan sillä ihan tekstillä komentamalla oikeenlaista
<re-G> toki
<Sysi> tarvii käydä saunassa välillä, kokeillaan sitte sen jälkeen →
<Iltsu> winff:ää oon käyttäny
<Iltsu> gui ffmpegil
<Iltsu> toisinku nimest vois päätellä sitä saa muullekki ku windowsille ja sivu mukaa näköjäs iah repoistaki
<Iltsu> hyvä hyvä
<tale> Sysi: soundconverter
<Sysi> toihan multithreadaaki kivasti
<Sysi> ..kde flippas katotaas mitä hajos
<Sysi> musta tuntuu että oisin joskus aikasemmin käyttäny souncorverteria, niin tutun näkönen
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-22
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Pidgin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/W1rPht -> Viikko 21 - Pidgin | Viikon VALO
<kill3> Hmmm, Unityä tuli testattua jonkin aikaa, jostakin syystä se kirjautuu joskus itse ulos jolloin kaikki ohjelmatkin sulkeutuu. Ajattelin palata takaisin Gnomen käyttöön mutta jostakin syystä aina kun käynnistän tietokoneen uudelleen tämä kirjautuukin Unityyn. Miten saan koneen kirjautumaan automaattisesti Gnomeen?
<kill3> Järjestelmäasetuksista olen laittanut perinteisen ubuntun oletusistunnoksi
<kill3> Jos kirjaudun Unitystä ulos ja menen Perinteiseen Ubuntuun ja käynnistän uudelleen, avautuu taas Unity :/
<kill3> Päättellä puukotusta se näemmä vaati, nyt toimii :)
<tale> kill3: Mikä siinä sitten oli ettei perinteisen gnomen valinta auttanut?
<kill3> En tiedä, ei se vain ilmeisesti tehnyt mitään vaikka olinkin sen siihen asettanut
<kill3> nano ~/.dmrc
<kill3> tuolta vaihdoin gnome-classic
 * heikki muistuttaa yhteisön kokouksesta kello 21.00 kanavalla #ubuntu-fi-tiimit
<tuhoojabotti> :O
<tuhoojabotti> Mikä oli?
<tuhoojabotti> Yhteisön kokous, eli mitä siellä käsitellään?
<Finnish> MIten unityn sais muistamaan ikkunoiden koot ja paikat
<tuhoojabotti> Finnish: Eikös compiz config managerista saa?
<Finnish> Katotaas
<tuhoojabotti> En oo kokeillu.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut ennen ainaki sai.
<tuhoojabotti> Tosin kikkailua oli.
<re-G> minkäsmoisia monitoimilasereita porukka suosittelis avoimeen ympäristöön
<re-G> hp:lla näyttäs olevan suhteellisen kivoja mut tarttee jonku closed-kökkäreen hplipin päälle mikä ei lähtökohtaisesti houkuttele
<re-G> tai ei varmaan kaikki tarvi mut toi mitä kattelin
<pesasa> meillä on töissä joku Samsung, joka näytti toimivan jotakuinkin johdot kytkemällä.
<SipuliSopuli> wtf
<SipuliSopuli> oli ~2min pätkäsy netissä, sen jälkeen kotipalvelimeen ei saa yhteyttä eikä modeemiin pääse kirjautumaan sisään mutta palvelimen käyttäjät tulee kuitenkin irkkiin iloisesti ja ulspäin liikkuu netti sieltä
<SipuliSopuli> eikä ipari ole vaihtunut
<Iltsu> mulla kävi joskus noi telehellin kans
<Iltsu> hetken päästä se meni kokonaa solmuu ja vaati boottia
<Iltsu> epäilen et liittys siihe et kulki liikaa liikennet sen purkin läpi
<SipuliSopuli> pitäkin sitten kai kokeilla boottia modeemi
<SipuliSopuli> jaaha, eipä auttanut
<SipuliSopuli> siinä 2min katkon aikana modeemin asetukset oli nollaantunut
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-14
<tale> Eikö Precicen Unity-käyttöliittymässä ole keinoa ottaa läppärin tasohiiri pois käytöstä? Ja siten, että se on pois käytöstä myös sisäänkirjautumisruudussa?
<tale> Asensin gpointing-device-settings, mutta sen vaikutus ei pysy seuraavaan kirjautumiskertaan.
<heikkiket> tale: ainakin minulla ainakin aiemmissa versioissa gpointing-device-settings on toiminut. Jos skriptaaminen sujuu, niin voit myös kokeilla xinput -komentoa
<Wade> helo
<Wade> anyone can help me
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-16
<u1106-office> Ihmettelin tuossa, että Ubuntu suosittelee edelleenkin 32bittistä. En tietysti varsinaisesti itse tarvitse 64bittiä pöytäkoneessa, mutta kun työn puolesta pitää ajaa 64bittisiä virtuaalikoneita (koska niiden softa pyörii tuotannossa 64bittisienä). Ja kun 64bittisä VM:iä ei voi ajaa 32bittisessa hostissa (näin oli ainakin kun tutkin asia joskus pari vuotta sitten), pitäisi melkein asentaa kaikki 64bittiseksi. Onko kellään kokemuksia, 
<u1106-office> vai toimiiko multiarch, että vain kernel ja virtualbox 64bittisenä ja kaikki muu 32?
<ninnnu> mun mielestä multiarch toimii
<crizis> ihan hyvin 64bit toimii
<crizis> u1106-office: 32bit- versioita voi asentaa softista tarpeen mukaan apt-get install <paketti>:i386
<anger> Lähinnä kai toi 64bit tuotti ongelmia jos jokin ohjelmakomponentti oli saatavilla vain 32bittisenä
<anger> Esim. 64bit firefoxissa 32bit fläsä ja java, mutta nämähän on nyt jo historiaa
<anger> Mut esim. serveripuolella osaan sanoa, että db2:n unixodbc-kirjastot toimii pikkasen paremmin edelleen 32-bittisenä
<u1106-office> entäs toisinpäin. Jos asennan ensin tavallisen i386-järjestelmän, pystynkö sen jälkeen laittaa amd64 kernelin, poistaa i386-kernelin ja homma toimii vielä?
<czr_> teoriassa kylla, en tosin tieda miten paketinhallinta tykkaa riippuvuuksista
<czr_> ainakin debianissa toi onnistui asentamalla yksi spesupaketti rinnalle, niin userspace pysyy 32-bittisena ja kerneli on sit 64-bittinen
<anger> Hehe, ite tilasin just duunissa serverin, ei tullut edes mieleen että vuonna 2012 pitää määritellä että sen olisi oltava 64-bit.
<anger> Toimittivat sitten 32-bittisen
<czr_> tietty sun tapauksessa tarvit jotain sita vboxia varten jotta sita voi ajaa sit kans tuon paalla
<czr_> anger, miten se on mahdollista? siis cpu ei tue 64-bittisyytta vai oli asennettu 32:sena?
<anger> Asennettu 32-bittinen käyttis
<czr_> ah. mietnkin jo et pitaa olla aika eksoottinen serveri-cpu ettei tukis 64:sta :-)
<anger> Jep
<u1106-office> juu debianissa on saatavissa muistaakseni i386-tyyppinen kernelpaketti, joka kuitenkin sisiältää 64:bittisen kernelin. En kuintenkaan ole löytänyt vastaavaa Ubuntusta kun olen joskus katsonut
<anger> Menikö se jo viime vuosituhannen puolelle kun ensimmäiset 64-bit cpu:t esiteltiin?
<czr_> jos x86:sta tarkoitat niin hmm. AMD tietais
<jjo> mieletön syötti nipotukselle
<czr_> opeton sledgehammer nayttais olevan
<czr_> opteron jopa
<czr_> April 2003
<jjo> kävin just miettimään, oliko NT ensimmäinen 64-bit windows, mutta näköjään se ei ollut
<anger> Windowsissahan käytännössä ollaan vasta nyt siirtymässä 64bit aikaan
<anger> Tai siinäkin vasta käyttistasolla, softat päälle tulee edelleen aika pitkälti 32bittisinä
<jjo> niin no, mä mietin sitä kun windowsia ajettiin joskus alpha-prosessorillakin ja se oli 64-bit
<u1106-office> czr_: jos pakettihallinta ei tykkää 32-bittisten kernelin poistamisesta, sen voi tietysti jättää käyttämättömänä lojumaan levylle tai sitten feikata equivs:in avulla. Ajattelin vain, että jos joku on tehnyt sen jo, vosin säästää vähän aikaa oppimaan miksi hieno ajatus ei toimikaan...
<anger> Onhan noista joo ollu 64bit erikoisversioita
<jjo> mutta linuxin puolella mä en kyllä keksi enää mitään syytä olla ajamatta 64-bit versiota jos rauta sitä vaan tukee
<jjo> erikoistilanteet sitten erikseen
<anger> Joo, peruskäyttäjiltä poistui tarve viimeistään fläsin päivittymisen myötä
<anger> Tai este paremminkin
<jjo> juu ja se 64 flash toimi mulla heti ekoista alphoista asti paremmin kuin 32-bit oli ikinä toiminut
<u1106-office> jjo: 64 bit on muistintuhlausta
<czr_> cachen ja TLB:n tuhlausta myös :-)
<czr_> tosin itse siirryin pure 64:iin jo monta vuotta sitten, mut on ihan hyviä syitä miksi ajais mixedinä
<czr_> multi-user systeemit esim, shelliserverit yms
<u1106-office> en kyllä tiedä onko ero oikein mitattavissa. Phoronixissa oli joskus vertauiluja, en muista kuinka ne olivat tehty. Mutta muistan että tein silloin johtopäätöksen ettei omalle konelle tarvitse kiirehtiä 64bitin kanssa.
<jjo> mulla ei ole vielä kertaakaan loppunut muisti kesken
<jjo> == ei ole todellinen ongelma
<jjo> ja olis varaa tuhlata vaikka enemmänkin
<czr_> säästää siinä about 10-20% muistinkäytössä
<czr_> vastaavasti laskutoimituspainotteiset softat on hitaampia
<czr_> tai kryptaus yms (yleensä)
<jjo> 32-bit rajoittaa muistinmäärää tai hidastaa sen käsittelyä
<jjo> 64-bit koneelle lataa halpaa muistia muistipaikat täyteen -> success
<u1106-office> ei minulla vielä 32 bittisessä pöytäkoneessa koskaan osoiteavaruus loppunut == ei todellinen ongelma :)
<jjo> mulla kyl alkaa 4GB muistillakin työkone swappaamaan päivittäin
<anger> Kyl mä ite pidän tota 4GB muistirajaa pienoisena ongelmana...
<jjo> 8GB ehkä riittäis 16GB olis ylellisyyttä
<czr_> en ole nyt ihan varma tuleeko tuota penaltya "nopeudessa" jos on 64-bit kernel ja 32-bit userspace
<anger> Se on kyllä jo nykyään niin alarajoilla...
<czr_> siis joo, muistiavaruus tarjoittuu kyl mut silti
<czr_> jos jjo tarkoitit PAE:sta tulevaa hittiä
<anger> Ja varsinkaan kun ei ole suuria merkittäviä syitä olla käyttämättä 64bittistä niin miksei sitä sitten käytä?
<jjo> sitähän mä
<czr_> uuh, toi mixxx:hän on ihan loistava softa
<skfin> Kukakohan teinix tonkin on devannu
<czr_> skfin, minkä?
<skfin> mixxx
<czr_> miksi teinix?
<leal> pitääkö tämä vielä paikkansa: NVIDIA ja näytön tarkkuuden asettaminen http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi/Laitteisto
<tale> Kun asennan lisää ohjelmia, Dash ei tunnu osaavan löytää niiden komentoja. Voiko tälle "vialle" tehdä jotain?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-17
<Jamppa969> morjensta pöytään
<Jamppa969> asennin tuossa ubuntu 12.04 läppäriin testi mielessä niin missä on vika ku se ei käynnisty ilman asennus usbia ?
<Tm_T> Jamppa969: mitä käy ilman usbia?
<Jamppa969> menee näyttä mustaksi ja vasemmassa ylä kulmassa vilkkuu viiva
<Jamppa969> oon koittanut boottiin valita kovon mutta tekee sama... toimii ainoastaan että boottaan usbille
<Tm_T> kuulostaa siltä että asennus ei ole onnistunut
<Jamppa969> ahaa
<sdggds> moro
<sdggds> uusin ubuntu ei boottaa tikulta
<sdggds> kokeillu 32 bit ja 64 bit
<sdggds> ja ohjelmia universal usb installer, unetbootin ja linuxlive usb creator
<sdggds> toimiiko tää chatti ees?
<Mayz> Toimii toimii
<Mayz> Mie en vaan osaa tuohon mitään vastata :D
<sdggds> olin just vaihtamassa irc ohjelmaa :D
<sdggds> outo juttu kun ei boottaa
<sdggds> ihan ohjeitten mukaan tehny kaikki
<sdggds> joku aikasempi ubuntu boottas tikulta
<sdggds> joku 8 versio
<Tm_T> sdggds: miten se ei boottaa?
<Tm_T> näkeekö järjestelmä ko laitteen boottaavana ollenkaan?
<sdggds> pääsen siihen ruutuun missä on ubuntun asennus ja ubuntu kokeileminen ilman asennusta jne..
<Tm_T> ja?
<sdggds> sitten kun laittaa sen kokeilu jutun niin kaikkee tekstiä vilisee jonkun aikaa ja sitten jää mustaan ruutuun ja mitään ei tapahdu sen jälkeen
<sdggds> kokeilen kohta taas uudestaan linux live usb creatorilla
<pesasa> Eli luultavasti näyttö ei jotenkin pääse mukaan. Mitäs kaikkia vaihtoehtoja tuossa boottivalikossa olikaan, oliko se nyt f6:n takana?
<sdggds> mem test
<pesasa> Joskus taisi tuo "nomodeset" auttaa jossain tuon tapaisessa tilanteessa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/x71drm -> BootOptions - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<pesasa> Eli välikotsikko "Changing the CD's Default Boot Options", kohta 6.
<sdggds> mun pitäs tollanen löytää?
<pesasa> No siinä boottivalikossa, missä on memtestikin, niin painat f6 ja valitset sen "nomodeset".
<pesasa> Kannattaa ainakin kokeilla, olisiko tuosta kyse.
<sdggds> käyn kokeileen
<pesasa> Jos tuo auttaa, niin tuossa on jonkun edelliselle Ubuntun versiolle kirjoittama ohje: http://blog.js-development.com/2012/01/help-ubuntu-1110-wont-boot.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Nwnn0w -> Juri's TechBlog: Help, Ubuntu 11.10 won't boot!!
<pesasa> Tuskin muuttunut tuosta kohtaa.
<mazaa> ei löytyny sellasta
<mazaa> ois pitäny kirjottaa GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" ?
<pesasa> Ei olis tarvinnu vaan valita siitä f6:lla tulevasta valikosta.
<mazaa> f6:lla ois pitäny aueta joku valikko kun on siinä päävalikossa?
<pesasa> Niin, siinä, missä kysytään, kokeillaanko, asennetaanko, tarkistetaanko levy, käynnistetäänkö memtest vai bootataanko kiintolevyltä.
<mazaa> ei auennu f6:lla mitään siinä
<pesasa> Ton näkönen tilanne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Boot-F6-Other.png
<mazaa> ei auennu
<mazaa> oli vaihtoehtoina vaan F1
<pesasa> No sitten on paha auttaa.
<mazaa> sieltä pääsi tohon https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Boot-F1.png
<pesasa> Onhan tossakin alareunassa lueteltu f1-f6.
<mazaa> kai kun toi on 10.04 version
<mazaa> täh
<mazaa> oisko e:stäkin auennu joku?
<pesasa> Ei tuo ole muuttunut mihinkään. Nimim. just tiistaina yhden Ubuntun asentaneena.
<mazaa> no käyn vielä kokeileen e:llä
<tale> mazaa: Kun painaan F1, tulee näkyviin tuo ohjeruutu, jossa neuvotaan mitä muista F ja numero -näppäimistä tapahtuu.
<pesasa> Sillä olis ehkä päässyt siihen Grubin käynnistyskomennon editointiin, johon olisi tuon yläpuolelle kirjoittamasi voinut kirjoittaa/editoida.
<tale> mazaa: e taitaa olla grubin muokkausjuttu, voi muokata käynnistysriviä yms.
<mazaa> http://askubuntu.com/questions/110315/ubuntu-11-10-and-12-04-blackscreen-on-boot
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/4apwOb -> startup - Ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 Blackscreen on Boot - Ask Ubuntu
<mazaa> noni eli E:llä pääsee siihen?
<pesasa> Jo asennetussa Ubuntussa e:llä. Livessä toki myös e:llä, mutta pitäisi olla myös valikkopohjaisesti mahdollisuus hoitaa tuo f6:lla.
<tale> mazaa: Käynnistätkö nyt Live-CD:ltä vai kiintolevylle asennetun Ubuntun?
<mazaa> tikulta
<elias_a> Mikäs prosessi on topissa näkyvä messageb?
<elias_a> Olisiko message bus?
<elias_a> Tuttu tuolla kyselee kun moinen imee kaiken prosuajan.
<elias_a> Kyseessä 10.04 LTSP-palvelin.
<tale> elias_a: näyttääkö ps -ef minkä tiedoston se messageb  on käynnistänyt?
<mazaa> ubuntun vanhempi versio toimii
<mazaa> ei vaan netti toimi
<mazaa> liian vaikeeks menee
<mazaa> miten netin saa toimiin
<mazaa> vanhalla koneella toimi heti
<mazaa> ei tarvinnu tehdä mitään
<mazaa> ei tunnista verkkokorttia?
<Echramath> Ethernet?
<mazaa> juu
<mazaa> tarvii emolevyn ajurit?
<Echramath> Joo jos se piiri on tosi tuore.
<mazaa> ei menny ihan putkeen tääkään homma
<Echramath> Heitä päätteeseen lspci niin näet mikä se on.
<mazaa> 10.04 ubuntu ja z68 emolevy niin arvasin että pitäs päivittää ubuntu kun netti ei toimi
<mazaa> 12.04 ei sitten suostunu buuttaamaan
<elias_a> tale: En tiedä. Kone ei ole minun ylläpidossani.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-18
<Guest21613> hi everybody
<anacron> hi
<Mayz> Adjöö
<anger> Tollaset keskustelut voisi siivota #ubuntu-fi-en-intro puolelle
<anger> Häiritsevät joinien/parttien seuraamista
<Tm_T> anger: hupsu
<anacron> nii vois, nakki napsahti
<shadowwy> Hei
<shadowwy> On ongelma koneen kanssa
<shadowwy> Ja jos joku osaa pelleillä asusin emolevyllä, uudella koska näyttää A0 erroroa
<shadowwy> erroria*
<shadowwy> Niin voiko auttaa?
<shadowwy> Voisiko joku auttaa? ;(
<shadowwy> A0=IDE initialazation is started
<shadowwy> Eli
<shadowwy> A0=IDE alustaminen on alkanut
<shadowwy> Kone toimi vielä aamulla
<shadowwy> Olin poissa pari tuntia ja ei toiminut enään
<shadowwy> Kone on 2 viikkoa vanha ja itsekasattu
<anger> Mä en ainakaan tosta ymmärtänyt vielä ongelmaa
<anger> Missä kohtaa tulee virhe?
<anger> Buutissa?
<shadowwy> Testailen tässä windowsilla
<shadowwy> Kun on latanut tiedostot, muuttuu A0
<shadowwy> Ja ei mitään tapahdu
<shadowwy> Asennus levyllä ajattelin korjata, samassa kohtaa A0
<anger> Ei sano ainakaan mulle mitään toi A0
<shadowwy> [15:26] <shadowwy> A0=IDE alustaminen on alkanut
<shadowwy> Ennen sitä näyttää että IDE tunnistettu
<shadowwy> Sen jälkeen toi A0
<anger> No, ehkä joku muu tunnistaa ongelman paremmin
<shadowwy> Emolevy: Asus maximus v
<shadowwy> 1 kuukaus sitten julkistettu
<shadowwy> emolevy
<shadowwy> Ja katoin vikakoodin Q-valoista
<anger> Itse kasatuissa tietysti eka vinkki on tarkistaa että kaikki liittimet on varmasti kiinni :)
<shadowwy> On on
<shadowwy> Toimi 2 viikkoa, nytten yhtäkkiä lakkas toimimasta
<anger> Joskus itekin saanut mystisiä toimii/ei toimi virhetilanteita kun jokin on ollut löysällä
<anger> Mut tää nyt ihan hakuammuntaa omalta osalta, ei toi A0 nyt sano mulle yhtään mitään
<shadowwy> Varmistin vielä että kaikki osat on paikallaan kunnolla
<shadowwy> ja johdot
<shadowwy> Ääni on samanlainen, biosiin pääsen
<shadowwy> No miten saisi resetattua/alustettua emolevyn/biosin?
<shadowwy> Vaihdoin viel IDE johdot
<shadowwy> Uusiin
<shadowwy> Sama ongelma
<shadowwy> Helpottaako jos ottaisin kameralla kuvan valosta ja ohjekirjan sivulta missä kerrotaan mitä tarkoittaa?
<anger> Siis buutissa toi jumahdus tapahtu?
<anger> Jos alotat vaikka sillä että pistät livelevyn kehiin ja katot latautuuko siltä
<shadowwy> k
<shadowwy> voin laittaa kuvia imguriin
<shadowwy> jos auttais
<shadowwy> ja laitan live levyn sisään
<shadowwy> Laitoin live levyn
<shadowwy> boottas vähän aikaa ja tilttas ja virhekoodi A0
<shadowwy> huoh
<shadowwy> ELI, nyt on liv levy sisällä
<shadowwy> On se ruutu mist valitaan kieli
<shadowwy> Sen
<shadowwy> jälkeen
<shadowwy> Jatkuu
<shadowwy> Lukee kaikki loading isolinux ym.
<shadowwy> Sitten musta ruutu, vasemmassa yläkulmassa vilkkuu viiva
<shadowwy> ja koodi A0
<shadowwy> Eli alustaa IDE portteja mitälie
<shadowwy> Eli uus emolevy tilaukseen vai..?
<shadowwy> Ei haluis tilata sentään uutta emolevyä
<elias_a> Mitäs Ubuntua sitä koittaisi tunkea Acer Aspire Oneen?
<ighea> lubuntua
<kirvesAxe> ighea, lubuntu on nyt ainakin oletusasetuksillaan aivan kauhea viritys mihinkään touchpadilla varustettuun laitteeseen...
<elias_a> kirvesAxe: No mutta eihän sellaista kuulu käyttää :P
<elias_a> Nänni se on joka jyrää! ;-)
<ighea> molemmat laitteet ovat hirveitä korvikkeita
<ighea> touchpadit lähes poikkeusketta kaameeta paskaa noin yleensäkin kun taiteilijat on päästetty muotoilemaan
<kirvesAxe> elias_a, olikos siinä Aspire Onessa padi? :)
<elias_a> kirvesAxe: On. Se on onneksi pojan isoäidiltään saama kone ;-)
<elias_a> Hyvin on poika oppinut. Kysyi multa että eikös siihenkin voisi asentaa Ubuntun.
<kirvesAxe> Kokeilin lubuntun paketteja joskus tässä EEEPC:ssä noin puli tuntia, ja kun en koko sinä aikana löytänyt mistään asetusikkunaa mistä saisi estettyä touchpadin painalluksen rekisteröitymisen klikkauksena niin paketit lähti äkkiä menemään :)
<elias_a> Kyllästyi katselemaan tiimalasia...
<elias_a> kirvesAxe: Musta tuli nänniaddikti aikoinaan tuon takia.
<Faulty> kirvesAxe: ainakin nykyään on ihan oletuksena tuo lubuntussa
<elias_a> 90-luvulla piti tehdä läppärillä bussissa töitä. Silloin ne padit eivät olleet ihan yhtä hyviä kuin nykyään...
<kirvesAxe> Faulty, ai on oletuksena niinpäin että ei tule klikkausta kun kirjoittaessa hipaisee?
<Faulty> jaa katos, luin väärin :)
<Faulty> mutta mikä vika tuossa on?
<Faulty> jos kirjoittaessa siihen vahingossa sörkit niin kannattaa säätää joku kikka mikä disabloi touchpadin tietyksi ajaksi, kun alat kirjoittaa
<Faulty> kirvesAxe: synclient MaxTapTime=0
<Faulty> tuolla komennolla saa kokonaan disabloitua (eli tuo rivi ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh tiedostoon
<re-G> kirvesAxe: sehä on iha järkyttävää käyttää touchpadia, jossa klikkaus on disabloitu :|
<kirvesAxe> re-G, josmä tykkäisin sellaisesta toiminnosta, mä varmaan tykkäisin myös monesta Steve Jobsin ideasta. Mutta vihaan about niitä kaikkia.
<kirvesAxe> Niin ja anteeksi kiroilu :)
<elias_a> ei Jobsin mainitseminen kai enää ole kiroilua nyt kun se on kuollut :P
<re-G> kirvesAxe: heh. näin ne mielipiteet vaihtelee :P Mielipidettäni perustelen sillä, että musta on kätevää, ettei sitä hiiren nappia tarvi etsiä fyysisesti eri paikasta, tai käyttää hankalasti peukalolla tai toisella kädellä. Nappi on kätevästi koko ajan käsillä kun sitä kuitenkin tarvii koko ajan ku käyttää hiirtä.
<re-G> vahinkoklikkaukset häipyy pienellä harjoittelulla :P
<re-G> mutta, kyllä, saat olla eri mieltä :)
<re-G> eihän sillä mitään pitkiä dragdroppeja voi kyllä tehdä
<puunakki> wuuhuu
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-19
<tabasko> pystyykö terminaalista palaamaan xorggiin ilman f7-f12 nappeja?
<tabasko> oon miettinyt tätä ennemminkin mutta silloin työpöydällä ei ollut mitään tärkeää ja vainöstarttasin xorgin uudelleen
<tabasko> tiedän, pitäisi hommata parempi näppis :)
<pesasa> alt+nuolinäppäimet (vasen/oikea)
<tabasko> pesasa: tuo olisi melkein pitänyt  arvata :)
<ath> Pitipä kokeilla tuota. Tässä rytäkässä huomasin, ettei mun terminaalit enää toimi (ei tule kuvaa).
<shanttu> jos haluan päästä verkon yli käyttämään toista konetta niin mistä lähden liikkeelle? eli jos esim äitini tarvitsee apuva niin mikä on fiksuin tapa?
<shanttu> ihan linkki tiedon lähteelle näin aluksi. on vpn ja ssh jne mutta kun kyse ei ole lähiverkosta
<Mayz> shanttu: Haluat ottaa etäyhteyden toiseen koneeseen esim. huoltaaksesi / asentaaksesi jotain?
<shanttu> Mayz, jep. Graafinenkin puoli olisi tietty hyvä mutta yhteys ensin. Kun ip on selvillä niin ei kai pelkkä ssh onnistu tyyliin user@ip?
<Mayz> Ei kait, minä mistään mitään tiedä, käytän 95% ajasta Wintoosaa, sille tarjoisin Teamvieweriä :D
<shanttu> Mayz, eipä siinä =)
<shanttu> koittanut päästä alkuun useasti mutta tyssää aina johonkin ja sitten taas muiden aiheiden pariin
<kirvesAxe> Olikohan tohon jonkinlainen selvitys jopa linux-tuen sivuilla...
<Mayz> Googlauksen 1. tulos: http://www.howtoforge.com/configure-remote-access-to-your-ubuntu-desktop
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hbKohX -> How To Configure Remote Access To Your Ubuntu Desktop | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
<shanttu> En nyt tosiaan muista miten se oli mielestäni niin vaikeaa. vnc vaan haltuun
<Mayz> Niimpä
<Mayz> Ubuntufoorumeilta bongattu, että freenx olevinaan parempi kuin VNC, mutta ehkäpä jatkan asian tutkimisen tähän, kun en tiedä enkä ole kokeillut edes.
<kirvesAxe> http://linux-tuki.fi/etayhteys tulla mainitaan pari juttua mitkä vois soveltua?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8QROqB -> Etäyhteys - Linux-tuki.fi
<shanttu> kirvesAxe, juuri tuota lueskelen
<shanttu> onkin joku kaupallinen jutska
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-20
<tale> Etäyhteyden Ubuntu-koneeseen saa, kun siihen on asennettu openssh-server -paketti.
<tale> Sitten vaan ssh tunnus@koneenosoite. Jos tarvitaan graafinen yhteys, ssh -X tunnus@kone ja voi käynnistellä ohjelmia joissa GUI, selaimen vaikka. Tai kokeilla komennolla xclock.
<tale> Jos tarvii etäkoneen koko työpöytä saada näkyviin, nuo yllä mainitut vnc tai freenx toimii.
 * Mkaysi suosittelee ssh pakettia
<Mkaysi> !info ssh
<lubotu3> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<Mkaysi> Riippuvuudet: openssh-client, openssh-server
<Mkaysi> Kuvaus: secure shell client and server (metapackage)
<Mkaysi>  This metapackage is a convenient way to install both the OpenSSH client and the OpenSSH server. It provides nothing in and of itself, so you may remove it if nothing
<Mkaysi>  depends on it.
<Mkaysi> Homepage: http://www.openssh.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/VaBoXj -> OpenSSH
<Echramath> Mihinkä sää sitä nyt suosittelet?
<Echramath> Ai tuohon. Pitäisi kai selvittää saako irssiin relevantit joinit ja quitit vaan.
<Mkaysi> Tuohon mitä tale puhui 10:25
 * Mkaysi katsoi aikaleimaa vasta nyt
<Mkaysi> Ja tuohon join/quit juttuun suosittelen WeeChattia, jolla on smartfilter, joka piilottaa henkilöiden, jotka eivät ole sanoneet mitään X minuuttiin joinit/quitit/partit jne.
<Echramath> Eihän toi kolmea riviä enempää perliä tarvitsisi varmaan irssiinkään.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/GCompris
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6RJGHA -> 2x21 GCompris - Viikon VALO #73 | Viikon VALO
<Mkaysi> Onko viikonvalossa mainittu gnumetriciä?
<Echramath> Weechattiin on nyt vähän kyllä tuota muutosvastarintaa kun se on eri näköinen...
<tale> Mkaysi: Ei ole. Onko gnumetric eri juttu kuin gnumeric?
<Mkaysi> Luulen, että gnumetric on typotettu gnumeric
<pesasa> Eipä ole vielä Gnumericiakaan ollut.
<pesasa> Abiword on kanssa yksi, joka odottelee vuoroaan, mutta saa mielestäni odotella, kunnes tulee toimiva versio.
<pesasa> Ei oikein haluta esitellä tekstinkäsittelyohjelmaa, joka ei osaa numeroituja otsikoita (stable versio) tai joka välillä saattaa lakata ottamasta näppäinpainalluksia (Ubuntu 12.04:ssa oleva 2.9.2 dev-versio).
<paww>  pesasa: mun Abiword 2.8.2 osaa numeroidut otsikot... tosin taitaa bugata täysin, tyyliksi tulee "numbered list" vaikka valitsen "numbered heading X"
<pesasa> paww: Sitä just.
<pesasa> Dev-versioon 2.9.2 tuo on korjattu, mutta bugaa sitten muuten.
<pesasa> Kun vaihtaa tyyliä, lakkaa ohjelma ottamasta näppäilyjä vastaan.
<paww> pesasa: vähän masentavaa tosiaan että ohjelmaa ei ton vertaa testata
<pesasa> Vasta kun avaa ja sulkee jonkun valikon, niin fokus palaa tekstialueelle.
<paww> epäilemättä kehittä vastaa jokaiseen valitukseen "ota gitistä uusin versio", niinkuin se olisi joku strategia.
<pesasa> Abiword olisi muuten mielestäni ihan esittelemiskelpoinen kevyt tekstinkäsittelyohjelma.
<Echramath> Vähän niin ja näin.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-13
<czr__> iotop on myös suht hyvä jos haluaa nähdä mistä i/o johtuu. kaikkea se ei tosin osaa näyttää
<Thaurwylth> Oho, onko Ubuntu päivittynyt nyttemmin niin järkyttävän hyvin toimivaksi versioksi, että melkein kellään ei ole ollut moneen päivään mitään sanottavaa?
<elias_a_> Ei. Kaikki keskittyy repimään hiuksiaan päästä.
<elias_a_> :P
<Thaurwylth> Meinaatko 13.04 julkaisua?
<elias_a_> En. Ihan hyvä se on.
<Thaurwylth> OK.
<elias_a_> Sikses... :P
<mlpug> mulla lakkasi lankaverkko toimimasta kun päivitin. wlan toimi normaalisti. aikani poistelin ja latailin moduleita ja muuttelin asetuksia niin lähti toimimaan. lopulta jäi mysteeriksi mikä oli ongelma
<Thaurwylth> Onko minkäänlaista havaintoa, mikä korjasi ongelman? Noin suurin piirtein.
<mlpug> jaa-a. no siivosin palomuuria. saattoi olla, että se blockasi DNS:ää. En tiedä miksi päivitys olisi sen ongelman aktivoinut. poistin draiverin ja laitoin sen uudestaan. poistin /etc/network/interfacesta eth1 osion.
<mlpug> network manager GUIsta deletoin rivejä ja perustin niitä uudestaan. en ole varma teinkö uudet samoilla vai eri asetuksilla kuin millä vanhat oli
<mlpug> eniten epäilen että palomuuri häiritsi DNSää, koska olin hyvän aikaa tilassa, jossa oman aliverkkoni yhteydet toimivat ip osoitteilla ok, mutta en päässyt internettiin dns nimillä osoittamalla
<Thaurwylth> Kuulostaa tosiaan vahvasti DNS-ongelmalta.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-14
<Mkaysi> Minulla on nykyään aina DNS-ongelma Ubuntun kanssa, kunnes poistan dns=dnsmasq rivin /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf:sta tai jostakin sellaisesta.
<Tm_T> Mkaysi: minkälainen dns-ongelma?
<Mkaysi> Joidenkin ohjelmien DNS-haut epäonnistuvat täysin ja DNS-palvelin ilmoittaa olevansa 127.0.0.1
<Tm_T> Mkaysi: ilmoittaa siis ihan oikein dnsmasq:n kanssa
<Mkaysi> Ja tuo dnsmasq ei salli minun käyttää omaa kokonaista dnsmasq:ta samanaikaisesti, mistä minä pitäisin enemmän.
<Tm_T> mjoo
<Sbeach92> hei osaisko joku auttaa v4l ajurien kääntämisessä antaa seuraavan laista virhettä: http://pastebin.com/RJFwDM9q
<inz> Sbeach92, sulla taitaa olla liian vanha kerneli tuolle ajuriversiolle
<inz> Sbeach92, ainakin tuo of_prop_next_u32 on tullu versioon 3.5
<Sbeach92> kyllähän tuola noita backport fixejä on, mutta hoksasin että oon jossain päivityksessä munannu ku ei ookkaan tuo lts...
<Sbeach92> päivittelen eka sen
<kakeman> hola
<kakeman> ihme ongelmaa live cd:n käynnistämisessä tikulta. windowsissa unetbootinilla tikulle ubuntua tai linux mintiä. kahdella eri tikulla kokeiltu. boottaa mutta grub antaa virheen unknown filesystem
<kakeman> molemmilla tikuilla molempia käyttiksiä kokeiltu
<Hejkki> moro
<Hejkki> onks vdr-asiantuntijoita? verkon yli soitan vdr-sxfe:llä videota, ja jostakin syystä se soi ihan pikkasen hitaammin kuin paikallisesti koneella jossa on viritin, ja siitä johtuen pätkii ja katkoo kuva
<Hejkki> eli jos laitan telkun päälle molemmista, ja sattuvat olemaan samassa kohtaa niin läppärissä etänä verkon yli viivästyy vähitellen ääni+video
<Hejkki> ja sit alkaa katkoon, joku bufferi täytyyy, tms, en tiedä
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-15
<tale> Hejkki: Minkä kokoiset puskurit on? Onko läppärissä virransäästö, joka pudottaa kellotaajuutta?
<avuton> tyhmä täällä kyselee
<avuton> eli päivitin 13.04:seen ja palkit ovat hukassa
<Kilpuri> aivan, mutta mikä oli se kysymys?
<avuton> miten pääsen päätteellä takaisin kirjautumisikkunaan?
<jjo> miten olet mennyt päätteelle?
<jjo> alt+f7 jos sinne on siirrytty ctrl+alt+fjotain
<jjo> jos sinne on päädytty kun "kirjautumisikkuna" on ajettu alas, niin sit se pitää käynnistää uudelleen
<yakc> mitenkäs tuo cert.fi ilmoituksen suhteen. ajanko tuon koodin jota siellä sivuilla ehdotetaan
<yakc_> pahuksen webirc
<IhqTzup> Milläs tavalla olis kätevin käyttää läppärissä olevaa gps-moduulia? Saako sitä toimimaan google mapsin kanssa vai pitääkö ladata joku sovellus koneelle?
<puhuri> gpsd on "standardi" tapa jutella gps-laitteille, tosin en tiedä osaavatko selaimet käyttää sitä
<gildean> IhqTzup: meinaatko että käyttäs selaimen kautta mapsissa?
<gildean> jos, niin senku käytät geolocation api:a
<gildean> iirc siihen piti vaan syöttää joku argumentti tyyliin highAccuracy: true tjsp.
<gildean> niin sen pitäs osata kysellä koneelta gps:ää
<gildean> google kertoo lisää jos etit vaan geolocation api
<IhqTzup> Joo pitää tutkia tuota jossain vaiheessa lisää.
<tvmed> tvmed> hi i tried complie dvb driver but it wont go thru
<tvmed> <tvmed> dvb_net.c:231:27: error: 'ETH_P_802_3_MIN' undeclared (first use in this function)
<tvmed> <tvmed> im runnig ubuntu lt
<tvmed> lts
<IhqTzup> Minne 12.04 on hävittäny sen et mitä tapahtuu ku virtanappia painetaan?
<tvmed> eli mikähän mättää... ei ikävä kyllä lähtenyt reddon ec163 piirillä toimimaan
<tale> En saa poltettua Finnish Remix 12.04:ää. Sekä wodim että Brasero toteavat ettei mahdu. CD:n etiketissä lukee 800 Mb.
<ninnnu> tvmed: voi olla että tarvii tuoreemman kernelin. http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-wireless/msg106051.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/9a6kx2 -> Build error: net/mac80211/tx.c:2098:26: error: 'ETH_P_802_3_MIN' undeclared (Linux Wireless)
<ninnnu> tai sulta puuttuu vain joku -dev-paketti
<ninnnu> tai -headers
<tvmed> kyllä tuo v4l tarkistaa että on headerit
<tvmed> mulla on vanhempi kerneli ku tuolla em henkilöllä
<tvmed> 3.0.40
<tvmed> tjsp
<ninnnu> nonii, voi olla että tarvit uudemman
<tvmed> ei taida olla ihan yks oikonen juttu laittaa LTS:n uutta kerneliä rikkomatta pidempää päivitys sykliä?
<Kilpuri> häh.
<ninnnu> mikä LTS sulla on?
<ninnnu> meinaa mulla on ajossa 12.04LTS ja kernelinä 3.2.0-40
<tvmed> muistankohan sitte vaan tuon 2 puuttuvan välistä... venaa
<Kilpuri> Ydin Linux 3.2.0-41-generic  (minulla  12.04 64bit)
<tvmed> joo
<gildean> IhqTzup: piti itekki vähäsen vetrestää muistia ja kokeilla että miten noi geolocation hässäkät toimi, tein tälläsen yhen sivun testin: http://ok.salaliitto.com/geolocation/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gxc4AM -> geolocation test
<gildean> kaikki sorsat on siinä sivussa suoraan, ei muita tiedostoja tms.
<tvmed> 3.2.0-41
<tvmed> Ubunu 12.04.2
<tvmed> eli multa siis puuttuu kuitenkin jotain dev paketteja
<tvmed> kiva alkaa metsästämään
<tvmed> vai puuttuuko viittaus if_ether.h
<tvmed> kai sen sitte joku jo korjas ku valitin #linuxtv:n kin puolella
<tvmed> ku kokeilin uudestaan että löydän oikeen tiedoston josta etsiä niin meni mokoma tosta ohi :)
<tvmed> ei voi muuta sanoa muutakuin että nopeaa toimintaa... :) Pitää ruveta käyttämään tätä irc palautetta useamminkin
<tvmed> mutta eipä se vieläkään läpi menny
<IhqTzup> Mistä saa säädettyä mitä tapahtuu kun virtanappia painetaan?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-16
<Mkaysi> gnome-tweak-tool ja unity-tweak-tool tarjoavat jotakin, jos muistan oikein.
<Hejkki> varokaa danske bankia. tekevät pankkikortteja kysymättä asiakkaalta ja eivät lähetä asiakkaalle sitä olematonta korttia
<Hejkki> mä ihmettelin ku yhtäkkiä tilin saldo miinuksella (en oo tiliä käyttänyt yli vuoteen) ja sit sinne tietoihin oli ilmestynyt visa electron kortti jota en ole kyllä ikinä nähnyt
<IhqTzup> Hejkki: Kiitos varoituksesta.
<remuz> tuli vaihdettua danskesta pois niiden surkean nettipankin takia
<elias_a> Mulla on työajanhallintajärjestelmän kirjautuminen tuon Dansken paskeen varassa.
<anacron> kuulin huhua että danskebank olis siirtymässä pois siitä javakikkareesta syksymmällä
<anacron> eiköhän sielt tuu joku flash tai silverlight tilalle hahhah :DDD
<sippis> silverlight :DD
<ninnnu> sippis: Eiks Digital Rights Management tarkoita sitä että voidaan kivasti hallita oikeuksia niin ettei intternetpiraatit varasta rahoja?
<gildean> ninnnu: kyllä, on jo aikakin saada drm pankkiyhteyksiin
<elias_a> Älkää nyt....
<sybariten> Hyvää päivää
<sybariten> OK well this is OT on the border of channel hijacking, but would anyone be kind enough to listen to a streamed song, in what is _perhaps_ finnish, and tell me whats being sung?
<anacron> sybariten: someone might if you just paste it here
<sybariten> VLC: open network stream, http://defekt.se/media/files/defekt-podcast-005-20110623.m4a , 01:04:14
<sippis> ninnu: whut? miten tuo liittyy... mutsiis joo
<ninnnu> sippis: Silverlight -> DRM -> pitää saada perustelu DRM:lle :)
<sippis> eikun ymmärsinköhän nyt väärin
<sippis> wutwut
<ninnnu> oli läppä
<sippis> meni multa ihan ohi :D mut oonki ihan sekasin
<teprrr> sybariten, sounds like estonian to me, but hard to say for sure
<teprrr> either that or I'm losing my ability to communicate in finnish
<Echramath> A lot of literal wtf:ing but I couldn't find out much else.
<Echramath> Maybe Estonian trying to sing in Finnish.
<sybariten> Well, he's swedish....   the question is whether its "real" finnish or if he's just making it up, taking a piss
<sybariten> i think i could hear some cliché swearwords in there
<teprrr> he's making it up then
<sybariten> is estonian that close?
<teprrr> "neljä iljan hiutaleita, maailma illoo kakskytä kuuskyt, neljä iljä hiutaleita, mitä vittuu kakskytä kuuskyt, musta pipari kaksmennä vittuu, maailma ilman mitä vittuu, musta pipari kakskytä kuuskut, mitä vittuu hyvä poika"
<teprrr> or something similar
<gildean> neljän viljan hiutaleita
<gildean> ja vadelmahilloa
<teprrr> ah, damn :P
<elias_a> Mitä täällä oikein tapahtuu?
<nonix4_> anacron: sen javakikkareen kutsuminen javaksi on kyllä aika kaukaa haettua, kun sisältää JNI-soopaa...
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-17
<Uusavuton> Mitenköhän onnistuu gimpillä tehdyt xfc tiedoston muuttaminen jpegiksi
<gildean> avaat sen gimpillä, valkaat file-valikosta export
<Uusavuton> export on suomeksi=
<Uusavuton> ?
<gildean> viedä?
<gildean> tjsp,
<gildean> ehkä se ois siellä valikossa 'vie...' tjsp.
<Uusavuton> Vie oli. Kiitos avusta!
<elias_a_> Osaisko joku vääntää mulle rautalangasta mitä tarkoittaa compositing window manager?
<elias_a_> Ks. viimeinen kommentti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/865672
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 865672 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) ""Adobe Flash Player Settings" dialog does not respond to mouse clicks" [Medium,Triaged]
<inz> Kutakuinkin ikkunamankeli, joka hallinnoi ikkunoitten piirron "näkymättömistä" puskureista näytölle
<inz> Perinteinen ikkunamankeli vaan ohjaa ikkunoita (koot, paikat), ja ne ite piirtää ittensä "näkyville"
<inz> Näin hyvin yksinkertaistetusti.
<elias_a_> Niin että esim. uuden Gnomen ikkunamankeli ei ole sellainen mutta Unityn on?
<elias_a_> Mun on vaikea käsittää että miten toi flashin dialogi voi toimia monissa muissa ikkunointiympäristöissä mutta ei Unityssä.
<ath> Tekevät jänniä asioita OpenGL:lla ja sitten jotain menee ristiin.
<elias_a_> Jotenkin voisi kuitenkin olettaa että selittäisivät vähän enemmän jotta joku voisi korjata.
<ath> Hyvä veikkaus on, ettei noilla ole minkäänlaista ajatusta siitä mikä menee ristiin.
<elias_a> Kehno juttu.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-19
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/HTTPS_Everywhere
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hK3MgS -> 3x21 HTTPS Everywhere - Viikon VALO #125 | Viikon VALO
<kirvesAxe> "minä olen utf8, sinun merkistökoodauksesi, älä ymmärrä muita merkistöjä."
<kirvesAxe> Miks soundjuicer on edelleen uskollinen jollekin epäyhteensopivalle ja -kelvolle charsetille? :(
<kirvesAxe> "Albumin/Artistin/Kappaleen nimessä on ääkkönen, tällaista tiedostoa ei voi tallentaa"
<Echramath> Kuulostaa erismerkilliseltä.
<kirvesAxe> Jep
<kirvesAxe> Kaikki levyt joilla ei oo ollut ääkkösiä nimistössä on pyörähtäneet kiltisti, nimiformaatti artisti/albumi/numero-nimi ei oo temppuillut yhtään
<kirvesAxe> mutta nyt väittää että "resurssia ei löydy/
<Echramath> Ei mulla kyllä tuollaista ongelmaa ole myöskään koskaan ollut.
<Echramath> Tai siis käytin Soundjuiceria johonkin aikaan ja kyllähän se nyt oliis suomalaisen musiikin kanssa vastaan tullut.
<tale> Use the Source, kirvesAxe, ja korjaa vika.
<kirvesAxe> tale, mevo ;(
<kirvesAxe> Jaaha, ei taida olla sekään, yritin vaihtaa ääkkösiä nimistä pois muttei silti toimi
<kirvesAxe> juuri äsken toisen levyn pyöräytti, mikäs piru tässä nyt on.
<tale> kirvesAxe: Musamaijalla, joka käsittääkseni on sama kuin Soundjuicer, olen CD:ni kopioinut tietokoneelle musatiedostoiksi. Niissä on nimissä ääkkösiä. On se siis aikaisemmin toiminut, lieneekö nyt rikottu se utf-8?
<kirvesAxe> tale, juurikin se, mutta vaikuttais ettei oo siitä kiinni
<kirvesAxe> Kolme virheilmoa pomppaa
<kirvesAxe> "resurssia ei löytynyt" "resurssia ei voitu avata kirjoittamista varten" "Error starting ripping pipeline"
<jjo> toi ei kyl ole välttämättä sound juicerin vika
<jjo> siis toi ääkkösjuttu
<kirvesAxe> joo, nyt vaikuttais ettei oo siitä kiinni ollenkaan vaan vika ihan muualla
<kirvesAxe> se oli sentään luonut ne kansiot kumminkin
<jjo> mä rippaan abcde:llä ja siinäkin on ongelmia
<jjo> oon huomannut, että cddb:ltä tulee aina välillä datat latin1:nä ja kun niitä käsitellään utf-8:na, niin sit hommat hajoaa
<jjo> yleensä noi latin1:nä tulevat ovat myös jotenkin kummallisesti formatoituja
<jjo> olettaisin että jou
<jjo> joku softa tekee paskoja cddb-entryjä
<jjo> ja loput sit kärsii
<jjo> onneks mä pystyn konvertoimaan ne datat ennen rippauksen alkamista ja sit homma toimii
<Echramath> Noihan voisi tunnistaa kuten irkissä.
<jjo> no mut jos käyttää protokollan tasoa 6, niin datat pitäis oletuksena olla utf-8:a eikä siinä pitäis olla mitään tarvetta tunnistamisille
<jjo> sit jos se siitä huolimatta puskee lati1:stä, niin kyl se data on paskaa eikä softa rikki
<kirvesAxe> :)
<jjo> tiedä sit jos joku raho tarkoituksella huonontaa ton datan tasoa
<kirvesAxe> jjo, joku hyvin vakaasti Latin1-uskovainen?
<jjo> no sit niiden softa olis paras, kun se olis ainoa joka toimii ;)
<kirvesAxe> ;P
<kirvesAxe> hmm, miksiköhän Soundjuicer myöskin väkisin tunkee vuosi-kenttään päivämäärää...
<kirvesAxe> jjo, oliko abcde gui vai cli?
<jjo> cli
<Echramath> Eikös se ole melko menuohjattu?
<jjo> no se hakee datat ja sit kun ne valitsee/hyväksyy, niin sit se rippaa
<jjo> ei siin ämontaa vaihetta ole
<kirvesAxe> ääh
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-12
<elias_a> Uusimmassa Ubuntussa on inha bugi: Alt-näppäin ei toimi Live-tilassa -> ei saa @-merkkiä kirjoitettua.
<elias_a> Kyse ei ole siitä ettenkö olisi tajunnut, että live-tilassa kieliasetusten vaihtaminen ei oikeasti toimi vaikka ne pystyy vaihtamaan, vaan siitä, että Alt-näppäin on pimeänä myös tarjotussa EN-layoutissa.
<elias_a> Voiko muut vahvistaa?
<elias_a> Teen bugiraportin sitten.
<jjo> alt ei toimi? eikö @ ole tarkoitus tulla altgr:n takaa?
<elias_a> Sori. AltGr tietty.
<elias_a> Ei siis toiminut.
<elias_a> Sen näppämistön nimeäminen merkinnällä EN on kyllä ihan hanurista. Eikös jenkki- ja brittinäppiksissä ole mm. @-merkki eri paikoissa?
<elias_a> jjo: Ei tosiaan toiminut vaikka näppiskartta näytti kyllä paikan nimenomaan AltGr+2:ksi.
<Sysi> jenkkinäppiksessä se on shift 2
<Sysi> britissä vissiin jossaki muualla, en tiiä missä
<elias_a> Sysi: Pitääpä koittaa, kiitos!
<shanttu> tervehdys. mitäs tämä nyt on: 14.04. buuttaa pitkään ja lopulta antaa ainoastaan heikon resoluution. dmesg waiting module removal not supported: please upgrade<4>[  273.114844] perf samples too long (2545 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000
<shanttu> tuollaista tyrkkää, 14.04. bootti kestää kauan eikä anna oikeaa resoluutiota
<shanttu> sitä ennen apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" profile="unconfined" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" pid=1918 comm="apparmor_parser"
<ninnnu> no tolla cupsd-rivillä ei ole mitään tekemistä asian kanssa (apparmor vain kertoo että "hei täällä on tälläne tulostuspalvelin")
<shanttu> ok
<shanttu> se vaan esiintyy tuossa viimeisimpänä useaan kertaan. ei ole näkynyt aiemmin
<Harriv> vaikuttaa joltain ajuriongelmalta
<Harriv> äkkiseltään voisi väittää että näytönohjain
<shanttu> mites apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" profile="unconfined" name="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" pid=501 comm="apparmor_parser"
<shanttu> mitenkä selvitellä?
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/JFractionLab
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-13
<czr> heips. miten saan listan paketeista joita joku toinen paketti ei tarvi (xubuntu-desktop)?
<puhuri> siis automaatisesti asennetuista paketeista, joille ei nää ole riippuvuutta?
<czr> kaikista
<czr> haen nimenomaan tuota mitä kysyin :-)
<czr> jos joku keksii siihen jonku hyvän tavan niin kertokaa. akuutin tarpeen ratkaisin debfosterin kanssa käsipelillä mut ois kiva saada joku tuohon mikä ei vaatis manuaalista prosessia
<czr> teoriassa tuon pystyis tekemään siten että rakentaa xubuntu-deskpotin dependency-graphin, katsoo mitkä paketit täytää virtit jos ei suoria dependencyjä ole, ja sit loput paketit on sellaisia mitä ei tarvitse xubuntu-desktopin takia ja tulostaa niiden nimet
<czr> helppoa.. noin teoriassa :-)
<habalux> apt-get autoremove ?
<czr> ei. haluan myös ne paketit mitä on asennettu käsin ja joita ei tarvita xubuntu-desktopin riippuvuuksien täyttöön
<robotti^> Onko kellään kokemusta ubuntussa video tearingista. Itse käytän lightdm:ää kirjautumiseen ja lockscreeninä. Mutta ajan kuitenkin xbmc:tä ajaa standalonena. Video repeilee(tearing) kun xorgin kompositointi on käytössä. Pois kytkettynä tearingia ei tapahdu, mutta en voi kirjautua työpöytäympäristöön, sillä se vaatii kompositoinnin. Joten onko lightdm:llä mahdollista käyttää erilaisia xorg-asetuksia eri työpöytäratkaisuille, kuten
<robotti^> Oon yrittänyt tehdä omaa lightdm seat confia xbmc:lle, mutta ilmeisesti se ei noteeraa sitä tai teen sen väärin. Sillä video kärsii ainakin tearingista. Kun sijoitin xorgin konffihakemistoon xorg conffin joka disabloi kompositoinnin, niin desktoppin käynnistyminen ei enää onnistu.
<robotti^> onko tämä edes mahdollista? vai pitääkö minun käynnistää ihan erilinen xorgi xbmc:tä varten jossa ei ole kompositointi käytössä?
<puhuri> aptitudella saa kohtuullisen helposti listan paketeista, joita ei ole asennettu automaattisesti (~i ! ~M muistaakseni)
<robotti^> Ubuntu 14.04 on siis käytössä.
<puhuri> jos niistä kävisi läpi paketit jotka ei riko xubuntu-desktoppia niin ne olisivat "turhia"
<robotti^> tämä ongelma ilmeisesti liittyy sdl:ään. ja huomasin myös timo jyringin ppa-pakettilähteen.
<robotti^> jossa on pätsitty libsdl1.2
<Mirv> o/
<Mirv> sen pätchityn libsdl1.2:n pitäisi korjata ongelma, ja loppuviikosta pitäisi tulla jakeluun kaikillekin käyttäjille
 * Mirv käyttää XBMC:tä 14.04:lla
<robotti^> Mirv: mutta pitääkö kompositointi kytkeä pois?
<robotti^> sillä jos kytken pois, niin en voi kirjautua työpöydälle.
<Mirv> robotti^: ei tarvitse, se bugi nimen omaan liittyy siihen että SDL kuvittelee kompositoinnin ollessa päällä että vääriä asioita tehdään
<robotti^> eli mun pitäisi pistää tuo pakettilähde?
<Mirv> itsekin kyllä googlettelin että ihmiset olivat aika väärästä päästä ohjeistaneet kiertokeinoja
<robotti^> ja poistaa vaikka viikon päästä
<robotti^> joo yritin jo säätää erillistä seatia tuolle xbmc:lle ligthdmssä
<robotti^> se ois toki ratkaissut asian onnistuessaan myös
<Mirv> robotti^: no IMHO se on joo helpompi ainakin kuin alkaa poistaa kompositointia käytöstä
<robotti^> mutta turhan purkka
<robotti^> en omasta mielestäni huomannut tätä bugia mint linux 16:ssa ja elementaryssa
<robotti^> tai sitten silmät ei ole vaan toimineet
<robotti^> ubuntussa jotenkin tosi häiritsevästi näkynyt
<robotti^> meinasin jo säätää itselleni erillisen koneen pelkkää xbmc-käyttöä varten
<Mirv> mint 16:ssa on vanhempi x.org joka varmaan liittyy asiaan
<Mirv> se bugi on vähän sellanen sekava laadultaan, mutta SDL bugittaa yhdessä uudemman x.org:n kanssa
<Sysi> ei kai lightdm ainakaa kaikilla teemoilla/greetereillä voi olla rikki ilman kopmposointia
<robotti^> no se selittää asioita. mulle kyllä sanottiin xbmc freenode kanavalla, että tearing on aina ongelma kompositointia käytettäessä
<robotti^> se jätti minulle hieman ristiriitaisen kuvan tästä ongelmasta.
<robotti^> että onko tämä totta vaiko väärinkäsitys.
<robotti^> Sysi: työpöytäympäristö ei siis toimi ilman kompositointia
<robotti^> lightdm ainakin käynnistyi ilman kompositointia. tai sitten se käyttää eriä konffia lightdmssä kuin kirjautuneena.
<robotti^> enpä osaa sanoa
<robotti^> että onko se erillinen sessio.
<robotti^> mutta vois kyllä päivittää tuohon pätsittyyn libsdl:ään.
<Sysi> nyt ois vissiin eka xubuntu jossa pitäis olla kunnolliset mahikset päästä eroon repeilystä, en ainakaa 13.10 saanu edes ilman komposointia eroon siitä
<robotti^> aika paha ongelma tuo on itselleni usein Linux-jakeluissa.
<robotti^> aina välillä tulee vastaan tavalla tai toisella.
<robotti^> se on semisti turhauttavaa.
<robotti^> tai jonkinlainen muunlainen Xorgin huonoilu.
<Sysi> yksi syistä miksi mulla ei oo mitää linux-konetta just nyt
<Sysi> periaatteessa vois kokeilla jos päädyn kuitenki laittamaan pöytäkoneen vaikka ei kauhean hyvin sovikkaa käyttötarkotukseen
<robotti^> tykkään kaikin puolin linux-jakeluista, jos vertaan windowsiin tai osx:ään, mutta kaikki tälläiset pienet ongelmat lisäävät itselläni harmaita hiuksia.
<robotti^> käytän siis myös osx:ää ja windowsia, mutta useimmissa linux-jakeluissa on mielestäni merkittäviä etuja jos vertaa näihin windowseihin ja osxiin.
<Sysi> kaikissa on eri asiat hyvin ja huonosti
<robotti^> ois vaan kiva, että päästäisiin kaikista näistä heikkouksista, niin olisi paljon hauskempaa
<robotti^> jep
<robotti^> joo kaikki käyttöjärjestelmät on perseestä, pitää vaan löytää se joka on itselle vähiten :P
<robotti^> silti en voi olla rakastamatta erinäisiä linux-jakeluita
<robotti^> niiden käyttö on suurimmaksi osaksi todella tyydyttävää.
<robotti^> ainakun toinen alkaa ärsyttämään, niin boottaan toiseen. olenkin asentanut muutaman erinäisen jakelun koneelle.
<robotti^> mutta onhan tuo toki syvältä, että menee tuollaiseksi pelleilyksi :)
<puhuri> elias_a: ratkaisiko EncFS varmuuskopiosalauksen ongelman?
<elias_a> puhuri: en kokeillut. Metsästän tuon Ubuntun DejaDup-kilkkeen ongelmaa.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-14
<czr> videotearaus on kyl hassu ongelma. vaikka kuinka se korjattiin jo DOS-aikoina niin aina se kuitenkin tulee takas :-)
<czr> saa nähdä kuin rikki kaikki taas menee kun tulee uusi displayport ja sitä tukevat näytöt
<czr> hmm. kellään kokemuksia glfw:stä?
<czr> (www.glfw.org)
<Mirv> 12.04 LTS toimaa kyllä hyvin, siirryin 14.04 LTS:ään etuajassa vain auttaakseni jotta sitten kun oikeasti ihmiset päivittävät siihen heinä-elokuussa (14.04.1) niin olisi about kunnossa
<Mirv> suurin ongelma 14.04:ssa tällä hetkellä on IMHO että SRU-tiimi on alimitoitettu. jos kaikki tällä hetkellä sisään halutut päivitykset saisi oikeasti käsiteltyä, testattua ja ihmisille niin mulla ei olisi mitään valitettavaa.
<Mirv> nyt sentään tuli gstreamer-päivitykset -proposediin joten ens viikolla ihmisillä.
<Mirv> toivotaan että tossa tosiaan 14.04.1:een mennessä onnistuu
<Mirv> sitten kun jokin on proposedissa kuten gstreamer ja libsdl niin homma toimii kyllä ihan hyvin, mutta a) unapproved-jono ja b) sponsorointia vielä vailla olevat on se pullonkaula
<Mirv> unapproved-jono on siis: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<Iltsu> kauas 12.04 :lla jatkuu tuki?
<Iltsu> en haluis hukata hyviä uptimejä
<Mirv> Iltsu: 2017 huhtikuu
<Iltsu> dodii, elikkä ei mikää hätä, varmaa menee toi kone vaihtoo ennen sitä
<Mirv> konservatiivit eivät toki päivitä 14.04:äänkään ennen kuin lähempänä sitä, mutta työpöytäkäyttäjistä varmaan valtaosa päivittää sitten kun sitä tarjotaan kesällä
<Iltsu> joo
 * gumrak ei päivitä 12.04-konetta "ikinä"
<Iltsu> 624 päivää ja 15 tuntii ois nyt nassil uptimet, välttää samba/transmission -käytös
<Iltsu> toi 12.04
<Sysi> kappas, äidin xubuntu-koneen päivityksellähän ei ookkaa mitään kiirettä
<Sysi> vaikka xfce-palikat ei päivitykkää, ei varmaan niissä oo paljoa tietoturvareikiä
<Mikaela> Pitäisiköhän minun ottaa Proposed käyttöön?
<ighea> Sysi: selaimen ajantasaistus varmaan riittää
<Mirv> mulla on Debian NASsilla, NAS on nyt vaan uusi kun laitoin 6 vuotta vanhan entisen eläkkeelle. välillä jaksan kyllä myös bootata kernel-päivitykset käyttöön.
<Mirv> ARMv5 niin ei Ubuntu siellä toimisikaan, kun taas Debian installerissa virallinen tuki (QNAPin NASeille)
<puhuri> uhkaako ubuntua xp:n kohtalo :-). Itselläkin oli 855 päivää 10.04 serverissä ennen kun tein uudisasennuksen kuukausi sitten
<Iltsu> puhuri, Ubuntu sentää tarjoo ilmaseks uudempaa versiota mille on viel tuki ;)
<puhuri> mutta jos ei jaksa päivittää... (tuossakin viivästi kun dovecot 1.x->2.x muutos ei mennyt mun viritetyllä konfiksella ihan triviaalisti)
<Mikaela> Applekin tosin tarjoaa uudemmille versioilleen ilmaisia päivityksiä. Sinun täytyy vain antaa maksukortin tiedot ensin, joita Ubuntu ei vielä ole kysellyt.
<czr> 14.04 on toiminu tähän asti ihan hyvin, työkäytössä ainakin
<czr> mut vaikea sanoa kuinka hyvin sit normikotikäytössä yms. evt
<czr> tosin uudella gcc:llä ei voi kääntää toimivia vanhoja gcc:eitä :--). mut onneksi on virt-manager (lol?)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-15
<elias_a> Onko joltakin muulta mennyt rikki 14.04. tämänpäiväisen base updaten myötä?
<elias_a> Kaveri kyselee asiaa Twitterissä asiaa. Rikki meni näppis ja touchpad... :(
<elias_a> https://twitter.com/smoinen/status/466838277660868608
<smoinen> täällä ollaan
<elias_a> Nonnii.
<elias_a> Nyt sitten smoinen :lle ratkaisu.
<elias_a> Eli sekä näppis että touchpad pimeinä päivityksen jälkeen?
<smoinen> voinko jotenkin rollata takaisin edellisen päivityksen?
<smoinen> hiirestä toimii tappi, ei touchpad
<smoinen> näppis ei toimi
<smoinen> hiiren painikkeet toimii puolittain
<elias_a> Pääsetkö SSH:lla kiinni?
<smoinen> oon junassa ja välillä pätkii yhteys, voi tulla radiohiljaisuutta siksi
<smoinen> ssh:lla mihin?
<smoinen> aika vaikee mun on mitään tehdä ilman näppistä
<Mirv> smoinen: ei näytä olevan LP:ssä raportteja kun hakee keyboard:lla aikajärjestyksessä https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/?field.searchtext=keyboard&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupe
<Mirv> ai niin noi URL:t argh
<Mirv> http://is.gd/oRTcXq sama
<Mirv> smoinen: toimii näppis bios/efi:ssä? mites grub-valikkoon jos meni (vasemman shiftin rämpytys heti virran kytkemisen jälkeen tai viimeistään kun bios-ruutu lähtee pois) ja viansietotilaan siirtyminen?
<smoinen> Mirv: ok, pitänee sit asentaa uusiksi tai jotain muuta järeetä
<smoinen> kokeilenpa
<Mirv> sillä pääsis ainakin komentoriville (ja niihin palautustilan automaattitoimintoihin)
<Mirv> jos jotain on hajalla niin varmaan jotenkin liittyy rakkaasen X:ään
<smoinen> oon nyt recovery modessa
<Mirv> smoinen: siinä varmaan toimii näppis?
<smoinen> jep
<Mirv> smoinen: oliko sulla Unity (perus-Ubuntu) vai jokin muu työpöytä?
<Tm_T> mitä paketteja asentui/poistui päivittäessä?
<Mirv> smoinen: onhan siinä valikossa muistaakseni jokin "korjaa X" mutta on aika vaikea arvailla mikä on hajonnut ellei löydä jotain kohtalotoveria
<Mirv> etsin myös "touchpad trusty" käänteisessä aikajärjestyksessä mutta ei löydy mitään
<Mirv> smoinen: muistaakseni on valikossa myös jokin "korjaa paketinhallinta" tjsp, joka ainakin viimeistelee päivitykset jos olisi jokin mikä olisi jäänyt kesken
<puhuri> /var/log/dpkg.log:sta näkee pakettimuutokset
<smoinen> perus unity oli. tosin myös gnome asennettu
<Mirv> smoinen: (vastaile järjestyksessä kun kerkiät;) jos automaattitoiminnot ei toimi niin näin etänä on melko paha keksiä tosi näppäriä/todennäköisiä vippaskonsteja. mutta login-ruutu ilmestyy normaalisti, ei vaan mikään liiku tai toimi? näppäimistöltä voi kokeilla login-ruudussa tab/alt-tab, alt-f10 jne siltä varalta että jos jotenkin fokus ei ole salasanakentässä ja vain touchpad olisikin poissa pelistä
<smoinen> yritän automaattitoimia kun pääsen kunnom verkkoon. nyt junassa
<smoinen> kiitos noista vinkeistä, yritän tutkailla tarkemmin
<Mirv> kun katselen viimeisimpiä updates/security-päivityksiä https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/trusty-changes/2014-May/thread.html niin maanantaina on tullut uusi lightdm, muuta kovin relevanttia/epäilyttävää en näe
<smoinen> Mirv: ok, tänään tuli joku muistaakseni alle 100kt base update,jonka jälkeen ongelmat alkoi
<Mirv> smoinen: mitään muuta "base" en näe kuin gstreamer-plugins-base, mutta se on vielä proposedissa. ei kai sulla ole proposed-päivitykset päällä?
<Tm_T> olisi hyvä tietää mitä paketteja siellä on päivittynyt, dpkg:n logit käyttöön
<smoinen> mirv: ei ole proposed
<Mirv> Tm_T: pitäis varmaan verkko olla, sitten apt-get install pastebinit niin komentoriviltäkin onnistuisi pastebinit dpkg.log
<smoinen> touchpad toimii nyt. lienen failsafeX:ssä
<Mirv> smoinen: :S
<Mirv> mä päivitin just trusty-koneeni ilman ongelmia
<smoinen> tällä 1024x resolla pystynen nyt käyttää konetta :)
<smoinen> failsafess
<smoinen> Mirv: voitko heittää tän keskustelulokin mulle meiliin. siltä vralta että screeni kuolee. @tredea.fi
<Mirv> smoinen: ok, kohta
<smoinen> thanks. ei kiirettä
<Mirv> ainoa base minkä näen viime aikoina dpkg.log:ssa oman 14.04-koneen päivityksissä on doc-base, mikä ei varmasti liity aiheeseen. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7466712/ tuli kun edellinen päivitys varhain tiistaiaamuna.
<smoinen> Mirv, Tm_T : tässä tämän aamun päivitykset: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7466740/
<Mirv> smoinen: joo se libc6-bin ei edes ole päivitys vaan vain triggeröity sen asetusten teko, eli oikeastaan toi libxfont:n turvallisuuspäivitys tasan ainoa. kannattaa kokeilla nyt kun voi jotain tehdä niin dpkg --configure -a  sekä  apt-get install -f , mutta luultavasti mikään ei ole paketinhallinnassa rikki tai kesken
<Mirv> smoinen: jos haluaa varmisuta että ongelma ei tule tosta libxfont:sta niin voi tehdä wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxfont/1:1.4.7-1/+build/5531042/+files/libxfont1_1.4.7-1_amd64.deb sekä sudo dpkg -i libxfont1_1.4.7-1_amd64.deb
<Mirv> libxfont:lle ei ole failattu yhtäkään bugia. tuskin se ongelma sekään on.
<smoinen> Mirv: ok. kiitos avusta, tarjoan oluen kun nähdään! tulin just hesaan ja tutkailen tätä lisää, kun ennätän.
<Mirv> smoinen: alright
<markusdbx> Moi!
<markusdbx> Jag letar efter en bra lowend vps leverantör i finland. Kom med tips!
<smoinen> Mirv: nyt toimi! ajoin dpkg ---configure -a ja apt-get install -f, mutta ne eivät tehneet mitään. sitten ajoin vielä ton sudo dpkg -i libxfont1_1.4.7-1_amd64.deb ja buuttasin ja nyt toimii.
<smoinen> paha sanoa auttoiko nimenomaan tuo ongelmaan vai korjaantuko se jotenkin muutoin
<Mirv> smoinen: joo no kokeile uudelleen päivittämistä vasta paremmassa paikassa :) se on tosin security-päivitys ja ohjelmistoasetuksissa oletus on päivittää ne automaattisesti, halutessaan ruksin voi ottaa päivän ajaksi pois
<smoinen> Mirv: joo, mulla on niin, että hyväksyn itse päivitykset
<smoinen> tässä olisi SSD-levyn asentamista ja Ubuntun uudelleenasennusta joka tapauksessa tulossa lähiaikoina
<smoinen> hieman liikaa 14.04 kyllä kaatuilee mun koneessa ainakin.
<Mirv> mulla ei oo kaatunut yhtään, mutta noin muuten tosiaan kuten todettu 14.04.1:n aikoihin varmaaan vasta alkaa olla ne bugikorjaukset sisällä joita itse näen isoille massoille tärkeäksi (käyttötarkoituksia on toki aina miljoona lisää käyttöjärjestelmällä). SDL-päivitys ehkä huomenna tai maanantaina, GStreamer-päivitykset ens viikolla.
<gumrak> ei ole mullakaan tainnut edes Unity kaatua siinä
<gumrak> 12.04:ssa se meni eilen viimeksi
<Mikaela> Minulla ei ole Lubuntulla ollut muuta ongelmia, kuin ettei nm-applet näy (bugi raportoitu) ja ALT+F2 ei toimi (bugi raportoitu).
<elias_a> smoinen: Tulkitsenko oikein, että ongelma ratkesi?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-16
<Iiro_> Moi! Olen uusi Ubuntun käyttäjän ja minulla on ubuntun 14.04 versio. Yritän tietokoneestani saada kuvaa siirtymään televisioon käyttäen apuna dvi-hdmi kaapelia. Kun käynnistän koneen televisossa näkyy koneen käynnistys mutta heti kun ubuntu käynnistyy tulee televisioon ei signaalia? Mitä voisin tehdä asialle?
<heikki> katso järjestelmäasetukset - näytöt  jos se tunnistaisi telkkarin
<elias_a> Hetkinen, Iiro_ : kummassa päässä on DVI ja kummassa HDMI?
<Iiro_> Dvi on tietokoneessa ja hdmi on televisiossa
<smoinen> elias_a: kyllä se ainakin toistaiseksi ratkesi, kun rollasin päivitystä edeltäneeseen tilanteeseen. en ole sittemmin päivittänyt
<smoinen> elias_a: en kyllä lopulta ole varma oliko syy tossa vai jossain mystisessä muussa
<smoinen> edelleen on ongelmia toisen hiirenpainikkeen kanssa. siinä toimii kertaklikkaus, mutta esim. ikkunan raahaaminen (eli kun hiiri painetaan pidemmäksi aikaa pohjaan) ei toimi ihan normaalisti.
<Iiro_> Järjestelmä asetuksista valitsen näytöt niin ei löydy televisiota :(
<elias_a> Iiro_: Mietin sitä, että pitäiskö tuosta johdosta mennä väyläsignaali myös läpi.... Onko tuo yhdistelmä toiminut samoilla laitteilla, piuhalla ennen?
<elias_a> smoinen: Vai ei toimi normaalisti? Kuulostaa ihan minulta! :D
<Iiro_> On toiminut. Ja alussa kuva näkyykin televisiossa mutta ubuntun käynnistyessä tulee ei signaalia.
<elias_a> Iiro_: Joo. Se vaihtaa näyttötilaa sen alun Ubuntu-splashscreenin jälkeen.
<elias_a> Iiro_: Koitas sieltä asetuksista sitä, että käytät kaikissa näytöissä samaa tilaa. Sitten vaihtelet vähän resoja.
<elias_a> Iiro_: Olikos se kone läppäri vai pöytäkone?
<Iiro_> Pöytäkone fujitsu aika vanha. tietokoneen näytön asetuksista oon koittanu kaikki resoluutiot koittaa
<elias_a> Eikös siellä ole vieläkin valinta "peilaa näytöt" tjsp.?
<gildean> Iiro_: nvidian näyttis?
<Iiro_> Gallium 0.4 on ATI RC410
<Iiro_> näyttis
<Iiro_> ei ole kyllä sellaista valikkoa kun peilaa näytöt
<elias_a> Odotas.
<elias_a> Iiro_: En osaa auttaa. Käytän 13.10:a vielä ja siinä on valinta "peilaa näytöt" näyttöjen asetuksissa.
<elias_a> Tykkiä käyttäessä sen pitää olla päällä.
<Iiro_> mikähän se oli englanniksi :)
<elias_a> Jos ei sitten tunnistu erikseen.
<elias_a> Iiro_: EVT :)
<elias_a> Kuva kertonee. Hetki.
<gildean> Iiro_: veikkaisin tossakin tapauksessa ajuria ongelmanlähteeksi
<gildean> Iiro_: ootko koittanu atin suljettua ajuria?
<Iiro_> Joo olen googlaillut tätä ongelmaa ja luulen että se on ongelmana minulla
<Iiro_> Mutta kuinkahan saisin ladattua nämä atin ajurit?
<Iiro_> Atin nettisivuilta?
<elias_a> Iiro_: http://tinypic.com/r/o09cg6/8
<elias_a> Eikö ole enää tuollaista?
<Iiro_> Aah. On tossa se Mirror displays mutta minulla se on harmaana, jota ei voi klikata
<elias_a> Nonnii :D
<elias_a> Eli sitä ATI:n suljettua eli proprietary- eli poroajuria metsästämään.
<Iiro_> Minulla on resoluutiona 1280x1024.
<Iiro_> Joo kiitos teille avusta. Täytyy yrittää löytää jokin ratkaisu tähän
<gildean> Iiro_: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download
<gildean> tuoltaha nuo löytynee suoraan ladattavaksi
<Iiro_> Kiitos. Latasin paketin ja nyt koitellaan asentaa.
<elias_a> Iiro_: Kerro sitten miten kävi.
<Iiro_> Ei hyvältä näytä. Asennus vaiheessa menee asennus ikkuna pimeeks ja ei vastaa :D
<Iiro_> Huh huh. Ei kyllä onnistu meikäläisellä näiden ATI:n ajureiden päivitys. sain jo yhessä vaiheessa koko ohjelmiston pimeeks mutta onneks tämä korjasi ite jotenkin
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-18
<Dolphin_Cool> Hey you guys
<Dolphin_Cool> How are you doing
<Dolphin_Cool> Please
<Dolphin_Cool> I need some help
<Dolphin_Cool> I have some error from the order of bad block
<Dolphin_Cool> os something
<Dolphin_Cool> in my /dev/file
<Dolphin_Cool> i think is a logical partition, there is a way to mount it without problem?
<Mikaela> Pitäisikö topicissa lukea jotakin "Finnish support, English support is at #ubuntu" ?
<elias_a> Voisi olla hyvä ajatus.
<ninnnu> Ei kukaan lue topiccia
<elias_a> Löytäisivät avun nopeammin.
<elias_a> No sitten botti joka vastaa.
<ninnnu> Meillä on jo
<ninnnu> !english
<lubotu3> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ninnnu> tjsp
<ninnnu> veikkasin väärin
<elias_a> ninnnu: Sen tarttis olla sellainen, joka automaagisesti tunnistaa kielen ja pullauttaa viestin.
<ninnnu> et saa
<elias_a> Öö - mitä en saa?
<ninnnu> ei oo toteuttamiskelpoinen speksi
<elias_a> ninnnu: Miten niin?
<elias_a> Kielen tunnistaminen sanaston ja morfologisen analyysin avulla on helppoa.
<ninnnu> Ja sit ku vähän pastee virheitä niin botti tulee ja huutaa "#ubuntu, kiittimoi"
<elias_a> Sen takia tarvitaan se morfologinen analyysi.
<elias_a> Sillä pystytään erottamaan ne virheilmot muusta kielestä.
<ninnnu> lisäksi melkein pitäs arpoa että miksi noi päätyy tänne eikä #ubuntu:lle tai edes jenkkiosavaltiokanaville
<ninnnu> ellei niillä sit tuu aina typo ja kirjoita fl -> fi
<elias_a> Hyvä veikkaus.
<elias_a> Helpompi toteuttamisidea: liittyjälle tervetuloa-viesti, jossa kerrotaan kanavan kieli?
<ninnnu> on jo
<ninnnu> se menee status-ikkunaan
<ninnnu> ja jos se tulis kanavalle niin olis turhaa spammia
<ninnnu> topic ajaa käytännössä saman asian, ja kun ei ne lue sitä..
<elias_a> No voisi tuo topic alkaa vaikka Finnish support - tukea suomeksi.
<Mikaela> !en
<lubotu3> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Mikaela> Hmm, ei.
<Mikaela> !fi
<lubotu3> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Mikaela> Ei. Ei sitten.
<ninnnu> !en-support
<HiskiBoy> 7part
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/ShareLaTeX
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-11
<Mikaela> tuo oli hauska yllätys kun kokeilin Plasma 5:ttä
<tale> Mikaela: Mikä se yllätys oli?
<pesasa> Varmaan se, että tuo KDE Connect oli oletuksena asennettuna ja toimii ihan kivasti.
<Tm_T> KDE & Plasma ♥
<Tekno_> vieläks KDE on hengis
<Tm_T> Tekno_: outo kysymys
<Tekno_> ok
<Tm_T> vähän kuin "vieläkö joku käyttää Windowsia?"
<elias_a> Ai niin - sellainenkin on olemassa. :P
<pesasa> No, vieläkö Gnome on hengissä?
<Mikaela> tuo KDE Connect
<Tomin> pesasa: voi ainakin tässä miun läppärillä ihan hyvin
<kirvesAxe> nggh, mitäs hittoa
<kirvesAxe> näyttö mennyt lukkoon eikä aukea
<kirvesAxe> hiiren heiluttelu saa kursorin näkymään toisella näytöllä muttei toisella, mut syötä salasana -boksi ei ilmeesti
<kirvesAxe> ...jaaha, ongelma katosi läppärin kantta kiinni käyttämällä
<kirvesAxe> mikäköhän bugi tuokin
<ttoni> mikä on kun käynnistää koneen ja se vähän aikaa miettii ja sit menee näyttöl iha mustaks? osaako joku auttaa?
<ttoni> asensin ubuntun tos joku paripäivää sit ja toimi iha normaalisti, paitsi nyt
<elias_a> ttoni: Missä vaiheessa kuva häipyy?
<ttoni> tulee toi ubuntun purppura tausta ja sit menee mustaks
<elias_a> ttoni: Onkos tietoa mikä näyttöpiiri siinä on?
<ttoni> ei mitään tietoa, tommone hp:n probook 4535s
<elias_a> ttoni: Ootas hetki niin mä tsekkaan onko joku marissut vastaavasta tuon kohdalla.
<ttoni> no nyt se meni sit päälle, mut siis satunnaisesti käynnistyy, ja usein miten ei käynnisty lainkaan.
<elias_a> ttoni: Ajapas levylle smart-testi.
<elias_a> Kuulostaa siltä, että sulla on rautavika.
<elias_a> Sovelluksen nimi on levyt. Sieltä pitäisi IMO löytyä smart-testi.
<ttoni> mistäs semmoisen löytää? löysin memory testin, onko se toi?
<elias_a> Eips, mutta voit sä senkin ajaa.
<ttoni> kiitos avusta
<elias_a> Ootas vielä.
<ttoni> joo
<elias_a> Onks se 2- vai 4-ydinprosulla?
<elias_a> Siitä on 2 rinnakkaismallia.
<elias_a> http://www8.hp.com/h20195/v2/GetDocument.aspx?docname=c04287341
<elias_a> sanoo näin: AMD Radeon HD 6520G Graphics (with AMD Quad-Core A6-3400M APU)
<elias_a> tai AMD Radeon HD 6480G Graphics (with AMD Dual-Core A4-3300M APU)
<ttoni> toi se on : AMD Radeon HD 6480G Graphics (with AMD Dual-Core A4-3300M APU)
<elias_a> Tietääkseni noi Radeonit eivät ole mitenkään painajaismaisia.
<elias_a> Mikä Ubuntun versio?
<ttoni> 14.04.2 lts (finnish remix)
<elias_a> ttoni: Tämän mukaan pitäisi toimia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<elias_a> ttoni: Asensitko siihen suljettuja ajureita?
<ttoni> en oo asentanut
<elias_a> ttoni: Ok. Sen levyn kunto näkyy levyt-sovelluksella.
<elias_a> Siellä on rivi, jossa lukee Arviointi ja sen jälkeen esim. mun yhden puolikuntoisen levyn tila on tällainen: Levy on OK, 2 virheellistä sektoria (30° C / 86° F)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-12
<elias_a> Milläs muuntaisitte pohjapiirroksen sisältävän pdf-tiedoston kuvaksi?
<tale> elias_a: Lukee Inkscapella ja tallentaa bittikarttana?
<tale> elias_a: Viikonvalossa on esitelty joitakin kuvankäsittelyohjelmia joilla kanssa tommoisen voi tehdä. Ne oli komentoriviltäkin toimivia eli jos noita tiedostoja on paljon voi automatisoida.
<elias_a> Ei ole kuin yksi. Kokeillaanpas Inkscapella. Se on hyvä idea.
<inz> fwiw, inkscapellakin voi automatisoida
<puhuri> käytän itse inkscapea makefilessä tekemään svg:stä pdf:ää kun jälki on mielestäni parempiaa kuin jollain muulla millä kokeilin (<= infosisältö ->0)
<inz> joo, dippaa tehdessä meni samoin
<elias_a> Oliskohan se taas aika ihmetellä sitä, miksi Thunderbirdistä on hävinnyt s-postiosoitteiden ennustustoiminto kirjoitettaessa...
<elias_a> Lontooksi se on varmaan autocomplete.
<Mikaela> Onko kenelläkään kokemusta mariadbllä ja phpmyadmilla Ubuntu 15.04:llä? Se antaa vain 1698: Cannot log in to the MySQL Server
<Mikaela> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mariadb-10.0/+bug/1447808 ilmeisesti
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1447808 in mariadb-10.0 (Ubuntu) "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' after upgrading to Ubuntu 15.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mikaela> minä luulin tämän olevan kaikista yksinkertaisin näyttö, mutta en enää osaa käyttää LNMPtäkään :(
<pesasa> elias_a: Inkscapella itse joskus jotain pohjapiirrosta muokkailin/rajailin/skaalailin.
<pesasa> elias_a: Thunderbird kai ennustaa vain osoitekirjassa olevia osoitteita (tähdellä merkittyjä). Oletko tyhjännyt osoitekirjasi?
<elias_a> pesasa: Ei toi pidä paikkaansa. TB:llä on oma tsydeemi, millä se ehdottelee niitä osoitteita. Ei tarvitse olla osoitekirjassa. Riittää että on lähetetty sähköpostia.
<elias_a> pesasa: Tuo ei vaan toimi. On aiemmin toiminut. Vähän toista kuukautta se on nyt kenkkuillut.
<pesasa> Jaa. Noin se mulla mun mielestä toimi silloin, kun TB:tä käytin.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-13
<nonix4> Hah, oom-killer söi firefoxin... jonka jälkeen 26 gigatavua vapaana. Ja uudelleenkäynnistetty syö vain 5% tuosta (RSS, vm koko sentään 10% vapaasta muistista)
<elias_a> pesasa: On mahdollista, että se mun Thunderbird-ongelmani johtuu osoitekirjajutuista. En ollut tajunnut sitä, että TB tallentaa oletusarvoisesti vastaanottajan osoitteen osoitekirjaan postia lähettäessä.
<elias_a> pesasa: Nyt vaan täytyy ihmetellä, että missähän se vanha osoitekirja mahtaa olla.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-15
<Mikaela> miten kaivetaan koneelta kernel panic syy? pikkusiskon kone, johon on vasta asennettu Ubuntu MATE 15.04 heittelee sitä jatkuvasti ja nyt se tuli ennen kuin ehdin laittaa dmesgin pastebiniin
<Mikaela> (dmesg|<sprungeus-alias>)
<jjo> ehkä kannattaa ajaa muistitesti ihan huvikseen...
<Mikaela> en usko muistissa olevan vikaa, mutta voin ajaa
<rhkfin_> Kuinka pitkään muuten ajelette muistitestiä että antaa riittävän vakuuden toimivuudesta?
<Mikaela> yleensä olen ajellut vain yhden kierroksen, koska siinä pitäisi minun mielestäni tulla näkyviin jos on jokin suurempi vika
<Mikaela> miten muistitestin saa käyntiin UEFI-järjestlmällä? Tikulta tuo sanoo "booting in insecure mode" ja sitten tarjoaa "Try Ubuntu..." Install..." "OEM install..." ja "Check disc..."
<tale> Muistitesti kannattaa antaa mennä ainakin kaksi kierrosta.
<tale> Ekalla kierroksella muistit on viileitä, toisella kierroksella ne on jo lämmennyt ja muistivika voi esiintyä vain lämmön takia.
<tale> Yön yli kun ajaa muistitestiä eikä se löydä vikaa voi vakuuttua muistit toimii kunnolla.
<tale> Mikaela: Eikös Ubuntun boottivalikossa ole lisätoimintona muistin testaus? Näin on ollut, lieneekö uudessa otettu pois.
<Mikaela> ei ole, aiemmassa viestissäni on kaikki mitkä ovat valikossa
<tale> Mikaela: Eikä mistään noista tulee lisää toimintoja valittavaksi?
<Mikaela> ei
<Mikaela> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bug/883017
<Mikaela> memtest ei tue UEFIa, joten levyt eivät tarjoa memtestiä UEFIlla
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 883017 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu) "memtest86+ fails on efi systems" [Medium,Triaged]
<Mikaela> kyllä taitaa koskea minua
<Mikaela> ja auki vuodesta 2011
<tale> Se on hyvä kun vielä löytyy hötkyilemätöntä väkeä. Mitä siitäkin tulisin jos bugien korjailussa hektinen tahti tuottaa vaan kehnoja korjauksia. Bugia bugin päälle.
<tale> Parempi kun tehdään rauhassa ajan kanssa niin tulee kunnollisia korjauksia.
<Mikaela> nyt tuo ilmeisesti päätti myös, että grubin sijaan käynnistetään windows boot manager riippumatta siitä mitä biossissa on sanottu
<tale> Mikaela: On minullekin sattunut kohdalle UEFI-koneita, joissa ei millään saa kiintolevylle asennettua GRUBia käynnistymään.
<tale> Niissä on pitänyt asentaa GRUB muistitikulle, ja bootata siitä.
<Mikaela> asennuksen jälkeen tuo käynnisti muutaman kerran sieltä
<tale> Mikaela: Jos se kone sekoilee noin omituisesti se muistitesti kannattaisi jollain kurin saada ajoon.
<Mikaela> ei Windowsilla kyllä minkäänlaista muuta sekoilua ollut, kuin normaalia hitautta. Minulla oli jossakin jokin levykuva, mikä pitäisi olla memtestkin, kunhan löydän sen tikun jostakin
<Mikaela> Osaako joku sanoa millä minä saan memtestin käyntiin?
<Mikaela> Ubuntun levykuvat eivät toimi, UBCD ei toimi, Memtest86+ viimeisin julkaisu ei tunnu toimivan
<tale> Mikaela: memtest on myös asennettavana pakettina, eli jos saat sen Ubuntun käyntiin niin apt-get install memtest ja aja se siinä.
<Mikaela> ahaa, tuolta löytyi koneesta itsestään ESC - F2 Diagnostics tools
<tale> Se ei ihan niin hyvä testi ole tuolla tavoin ajettuna mutta saa kuitenkin jotain tuloksia näkyviin.
<Mikaela> saan Ubuntun käyntiin, mutta se ei pysty käynnissä riittävän pitkään, jotta pystyisin asentamaan mitään
<Mikaela> ilmeisesti tuolla menee laajala testillä arviolta 3 tuntia
<tale> Ai se on niin huono. Olisko koneen laitteisto puolikuntoinen, ja Windowsin ajurit osaa kiertää laiteviat, mutta ubuntu ei osaa.
<Mikaela> tämä kone ei ole ostettu edes kuukautta sitten, joten olen hämmästynyt jos on puolikuntoinen ja HPn pitäisi kyllä osata tehdä koneita
<elias_a> Siis miten "ei toimi"? Ei saa käynnistettyä live-medialle?
<Mikaela> elias_a: ei tue UEFIa, joten ei näy koko bootti valikossa
<Mikaela> tai jos tarkoitat Ubuntua, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bug/883017 kommentissa sanotaan, ettei näytetä, koska se ei toimi
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 883017 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu) "memtest86+ fails on efi systems" [Medium,Triaged]
<elias_a> Mikaela: Eikö siis talen ehdotus toimi? Bootti Ubuntun live-medialta, memtestin asennus ja testi? Vai sekö juuri loppuu kaatumiseen?
<Mikaela> se voisi toimia, kokeilen
<Mikaela> tämä on muuten HP 15 Notebook PC 22CD
<elias_a> Niin ja sitten jos ajelet niitä levykuvia samalta USB-muistilta, koita vaihtaa mediaa välillä.
<Mikaela> olen ajellut muistitikulta, mutta en ole käyttänyt samaa tikkua. Ubuntu MATE tikku taas sanoo levyn olevan virheetön omassa testissään
<Mikaela> tässä on myös sellainen hienous, ettei live-cdllä toimi WLAN, jota ei ole nykyään tullut vastaan
<Mikaela> elias_a: miten memtest käynnistetään tikulta? tuo sanoo, että on jo asennettu
<elias_a> Hemmetti - tossahan on Ubuntu-certit ja kaikki...
<elias_a> Mikaela: Shellistä.
<Mikaela> elias_a: millä komennolla?
<Mikaela> mem<tab> ei sano mitään
<tale> Mikaela: Komenna dpkg --listfiles memtest ja katso mitä bin hakemistossa on käynnistyskomennon näköistä.
<tale> Mikaela: Ja memtest varmaan tarvitsee sudo eteen.
<Mikaela> tale: en näe mitään sennäköistä https://paste.mikaela.info/view/2d6a3471
<Mikaela> tale: olen root
<tale> Tuo näyttäisi memtestiä ei voi käynnistää komentona, vaan se asentuu käynnistysvalikkoon.
<Mikaela> jossa se ei ole, kuten tuosta bugiraportista nähdään
<tale> Mikaela: On myös ohjelma memtester, jota voi ajaa komentoriviltä.
<Mikaela> miten sitä taas käytetään?
<tale> Mikaela: apt-get install memtester; man memtester
<Mikaela> niimpä tietysti
<Mikaela> nyt se ymmärtääkseni ajelee tuota
<elias_a> Lykkyä pyttyyn!
<Mikaela> minusta tuntuu yhä ettei muistissa ole mitään vikaa, mutta tuohan kai kertoo sen sitten
<elias_a> No, joka tapauksessa kun tolla raudalla on Ubuntu-cert, minä palauttaisin sen vaan takuuseen jos ei kerran toimi.
<Mikaela> ja ainut vika on, että Ubuntu antaa kernel paniccia aika pian käynnistyksen jälkeen. Live ilmeisesti toimii
<tale> Mikaela: Niissä on eri kerneli, eli voi olla asennettu kerneli on viallinen tolla raudalla.
<tale> Toisaalta hankala tilanne jos kone ei pysy pystyssä niin kauaa että ennättäisi tehdä kernelin päivityksen.
<Mikaela> miten se taas selvitettäisiin tai korjattaisiin tämän memtesterin jälkeen?
<Mikaela> tai no chroot tietysti?
<Mikaela> mutta minä en ole saanut sillä koskaan verkkoa toimimaan tai en ainakaan muista
<Mikaela> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure ?
<tale> Onko tuohon tarjolla kernelin päivitys?
<tale> Tai onko bootissa valittavana edellinen linux-ydin?
<Mikaela> edelliset linux-ytimet ovat valittavana, mutta minusta sillä oli sama ongelma, kun kokeilin
<elias_a> No jos joku tietty kerneli on buginen, mennään edellisellä Ubuntun versiolla.
<Mikaela> livellä "apt update" taas löytää 48 päivitystä mukaanlukien linux-*
<Mikaela> eli LTS, onneksi sillekin löytyy tikku. Katson ensin tuon memtesterin loppuun.
<Mikaela> tuohon ilmeisesti menisi monta tuntia, joten siirryn sinne LTSään
<pesasa> elias_a: Mun mielestä nuo Ubuntu-certifioidut laitteet, jotka vaativat spesiaali-imagen ovat vähän evil.
<pesasa> Ollaan olevinaan Ubuntu-yhteensopiva, mutta pelkästään sillä, että on tehty kustomoitu 12.04-image. Ja seuraavia versioita ei tietenkään kustomoida?
<pesasa> Mirv: Miten noi mainostetut Dellin koneet? Toimiiko ne ihan perus-Ubuntulla (tai muilla distroilla) vai onko niissä joku kustomoitu image?
<Jii> oisko täällä vapaa ehtoisi auttamaan ubuntun kanssa? pitäisi saada yksi ohjelma toimimaan.
<Mirv> pesasa: niissä on kustomoitu Ubuntu jonka Dell ja Canonical ovat yhdessä tehneet. toki sitten tulevat upstreameihin ajan myötä.
<Jii> kyseinen ohjelma on magic assistant sourgeforgesta
<Mirv> mutta esim. uuden XPS 13:n työ jatkuu vielä 4.1- ja 4.2-kerneleissä käsittääkseni upstreamin suhteen joten edes 15.04 ei ole riittävän tuore perus-Ubuntu
<Mirv> pesasa: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?release=14.04%20LTS&category=Laptop - "Ubuntu image" available from ubuntu.com vs. Pre-installed by manufacturer, eli mallikohtaista
<Jii> kukaan?
<Mirv> pesasa: käytännössä kaikki myytävät on kustomoitu, minkä lisäksi valmistajat sertifioivat malleja myös perus-ubuntulle silloin kun eivät esim. suoraan myy Ubuntulla. joskus myös esim. niin että on ollut kustomoitu 12.04 ja sitten 14.04 "as is" on sertifioitu.
<Mirv> Jii: jos meet sen asennusohjeen mukaan ja kerrot sitten kun tulee jokin pulmallinen kohta vastaan, ja kerrot mikä on ongelma?
<Mirv> google löysi jonkin ohjeen http://mtgbrowser.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installation
<Jii> joo pääsin tuohon saakka "If you don't want to make it def.."
<elias_a> pesasa: Ai ne on tollasia kustomoituja imageja? Hanuristahan tuo on...
<Jii> Mirv eli toi cd juttu ei onnistu: j@j-OptiPlex-GX520:~$ cd MagicAssistant bash: cd: MagicAssistant: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<Jii> minne toi "MA" kansio ois pitäny purkaa..se on ny työpöydällä?
<Mirv> elias_a: pesasa: ei ole realistista tuoda tuotetta markkinoille niin että esim. kaikki tweakit olisivat hyväksyttyinä upstreamissa siinä kohtaan kun halutaan alkaa myydä
<Mirv> elias_a: pesasa käytännössä siis kaikki OEM:t toimii noin samalla tavalla oli sitten Windows tai Ubuntu kyseessä - tweakkeja, tweakkeja.
<elias_a> Mirv: No se on ymmärrettävää mutta tuupataanko niitä tweakkeja edes upstreamiin?
<Mirv> elias_a: no enkö juuri niin kirjoittanut yllä? keskimäärin kyllä, mutta riippuu tietty miten se on saatu toimimaan ja kuinka paljon valmistaja on valmis näkemään vaivaa.
<Mirv> Jii: varmaan se on sitten Desktop/MA/MagicAssistant tms riippuen mihin se tosiaan on mennyt
<Jii> okei kiitti yritän..oon tosiaa nuubi tän ubuntun ja linuksin kanssa.
<Mirv> elias_a: esim uuden XPS 13:n vikat korjaukset oli mallia "jokin tapa" huhtikuussa, toimitukset alkoi samassa kuussa, ja upstreamissa asia tehdään ihan eri tavalla (kosketuslevy ja äänet eri moodissa) niin että joskus kernelissä 4.2 tai 4.3 alkaa olla valmista.
<Mirv> eikä liity pelkästään siis malliin vaan koko Intelin Broadwellin HDA vs. I2S:ään yms
<elias_a> Mirv: Ok. Enpä ajatellut asiaa tuolta kantilta.
<Jii> okei nyt toi jre kohta on kait tehty..kaikki muukun ..nyt viel miten toi ohjelma käynnistyy?
<Mikaela> 14.04 toimii ilman ongelmia
<Mikaela> miinulla oli perus Ubuntu MATE levykuva
<pesasa> Mikaela: Eli tarkoitatko, että Ubuntu 14.04 Unitylla toimii, mutta Ubuntu 14.04 Matela ei?
<Mikaela> Ubuntu MATE 14.04 toimii, Ubuntu MATE 15.04 ei toimi
<Mikaela> 14.04 ei tosin ole virallinen maku
<pesasa> Aaa... ok
<pesasa> Mirv: Mua kun periaatteessa kiinnostaa tommoset läppärit, jotka on "varmasti toimivai", mutta kun en itse käytä perus-Ubuntua vaan Kubuntua. Toki Ubuntu-asennukseenkin voi kubuntu-desktop:in asentaa, mutta turhaa tavaraa tulee liikaa.
<pesasa> Mirv: Eli siis, jos hankkii tommosen Ubuntu-sertifioidun vähän myöhemmin, niin pitäisi olla upstreamissakin tavaraa. Toivottavasti paremmin kuin sertifioimattomien kanssa.
<Jii> osaako joku sit ohjaa mut jonnekki missä saan apua tän ubuntun käytössä?
<pesasa> Ja kyllä, ostin pari viikkoa sitten vaimolle Lenovon läppärin, ei uusinta mallia, jolla oli tuollainen 12.04-sertifiointi kustom-imagella. 14.04 meni sisään täysin kivuitta.
<Jii> ..oon siis koko päivän taistellu tän koneen kanssa et saa ton yhen ainoan ohjelman toimimaan ..poistin Xpeen ja Kubundun ..asensin uuden ubuntun ja päivitykset..ja nyt se ainut ohjelma mikä täs konees piti pyörii ei toimi
<Mirv> pesasa: joo, juurikin näin. esim. joku kyllä yritti saada 15.04:ään mahdollisimman paljon XPS 13 -fiksejä, ei vissiin kai välttämättä vaan ihan kaikkia ehtinyt.
<Mirv> pesasa: ja siis sinänsä ne kustoimoinnit tulee Dell:n jostain PPA:sta että vaikka asentaisi puhtaalta pöydältä Kubuntun niin voi tietty copy-pasteta ne sources.list-rivit
<pesasa> Ok. No hyvä niin.
<Mirv> mulle on vm2015 XPS 13 tulossa... kunhan saavat. nyt se on sentään listoilla eri liikkeillä.
<Jii> abuvaa
<Mikaela> http://mtgbrowser.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installing_on_Ubuntu näyttäisi olevan ohjeet ja MagicASsistant on kai lataamasi kansio
<Mirv> Jii: käynnistyy kai kirjoittamalla java ohjelmmannimi.jre tms
<Mirv> sori, .jar
<Mirv> siis tutustumatta sen tarkemmin, mutta vaikuttaisi että ohjeessa säädetän käsin Javan kanssa ja java-ohjelmat voidaan käynnistää komentoriviltä java -jar tiedosto.jar
<Mirv> tuo -jar myös siis siinä
<Mirv> näppärintä toki olisi että toi ohjelma asentuisi jotenkin helpommin
<Jii> kiitos ..mut ei viel käynnistynyt..
<Jii> ja toi Magic on purettu osotteeseen Koti/Työpöytä/Ohjelmat/MagicAssistant
<Jii> ja siel ei ainakaan ollu mitään  .jar päätteisiä
<Mirv> Jii: vilkaisin sen .zip:n sisään nyt. siellä näyttäisi olevan ihan jopa jokin suoritettava ohjelma vaikka se on javaa. eli kokeile tuolla kansiossa kirjoittaa ./magicassistant - jos ei toimi, kun tuo on .zip joka ei taida säilyttää tiedostojen oikeuksia, niin laita ensin (tarvitsee vain kerran) chmod +x magicassistant
<Mirv> Jii: myös tiedostojenhallinnassa onnistuu Ominaisuudet-valinnalla laittaa suoritusoikeudet, siis vaihtoehtona tuon chmod:n kirjoittamiselle
<Jii> toi chmod tehty. ei vastannu mitään muuta ku uuden rivin. ei toi MA vielkää käynnisty
<Jii> j@j-OptiPlex-GX520:~/Työpöytä/Ohjelmat/MagicAssistant$ MagicAssistant MagicAssistant: komentoa ei löytynyt
<pesasa> Jii: Siis ./magicassistant
<Jii> j@j-OptiPlex-GX520:~/Työpöytä/Ohjelmat/MagicAssistant$ ./magicassistantbash: ./magicassistant: cannot execute binary file: Käynnistettävän tiedoston muoto virheellinen
<tale> Jii: Onko se Linuxille tarkoitettu ohjelma?
<Jii> oli
<tale> Jii: Mitä näyttää komento file magicassistant
<Jii> j@j-OptiPlex-GX520:~/Työpöytä/Ohjelmat/MagicAssistant$ file magicassistant magicassistant: ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.4.0, not stripped
<tale> Jii: Mitä näyttää komento dpkg --print-architecture
<Jii> j@j-OptiPlex-GX520:~/Työpöytä/Ohjelmat/MagicAssistant$ file magicassistant magicassistant: ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.4.0, not stripped j@j-OptiPlex-GX520:~/Työpöytä/Ohjelmat/MagicAssistant$ dpkg --print-architecturei386
<tale> Jii: Sinulla on 32-bittinen linux, ja tuo Magicjuttu on 64-bittinen.
<Jii> aaahaaa :D
<tale> Jii: Pitää olla samaa paria, eli etsi 32-bittinen versio.
<Jii> taitaa olla niin ettei tosta oo 32 bittistä versioo
<tale> Jii: Wiki väitti semmoinen on.
<Jii> Notes * Requires java at least 1.5 to run * Has to be unzipped before running using any unzip program, windows zipped folder copy action does not work properly * For Linux 64 use specific binary distribution (different than linux default)
<Jii> veikkaan ettei sellasta löydy
<Jii> kiitos kaikille avusta
<tale> Jii: 32 bit - Download 32 bit linux zip file at Browse All Releases
<tale> http://mtgbrowser.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installation
<Jii> eikus kiitos näyttää se sittenkin olevan olemassa
<Jii> mikä se näistä on? onkin aiva toinen juttu
<Jii> ..äh ei kerkiä enempää sekoilemaan näiden laitteden kanssa ..pitää lähteä katsomaan MadMaxiä teatteriin..kiitos kuitenkin kaikille avusta..palaan myöhemmin taas tän ohjelman kimppuun :)
<Jii> eikun kerkesinpäs..ja sain sen toimimaan kiitos vielä paljon Talelle
<pesasa> Hieno homma.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-16
<pesasa> elias_a_: Toki mulla on kotona joku kone koko ajan päällä. Eikö sulla? ;-) Ja screen+irssi siellä.
<elias_a_> pesasa: Ei mulla ole enää kun on kapsi. :)
<Tekno_> kapsi parrain
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-17
<Tekno_> onks ubuntu hyvä distro
<StockAntenna> on
<Tekno_> en usko
<Tume> uudemmilla osilla pelittää paremmin kuin aikasempi mint
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-18
<Mikaela> on hyvät ja huonot puolensa ja snappy lisää jännittövyyttä
<Guest24949> Lightning-kalenterilisäosa ei äkkiä toimikaan TB:n päällä. Valikko näytä -> kalenteri on harmaana. Onko vinkkejä?
<Akuli> ubuntu 16.04?
<Guest24949> 14.04 LTS
<Guest24949> CTRL-Shift-C näköjään auttoi.
<Guest24949> Ja hups - mullahan on vieras identiteetti...
<elias_a> Noin... johan helpotti.
<Akuli> noniin :D
<elias_a> Ping. Olen taas itseni. :P
<StockAntenna> ei olis arvannut kuka on
<elias_a> Ai - viestinkö kerrankin asiallisesti? :O
<Tekno_> minkä näköne toi Mint olikaa out of the box
<Akuli> mint on aika helppo rikkoa
<Akuli> vaikka ajamalla apt-get upgrade
<Tekno_> kui
<Akuli> noku siinä on ubuntun pakettien vanhoja versioita jotka se tarvii toimiakseen ja apt-get upgrade päivittää niitä.
<Akuli> Mutta kyllä siinä muutama varoituskin tulee ennen kuin rikkoutuu täysin :)
<Akuli> Kokeile virtualboxissa jos kiinnostaa enemmän.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-19
<savig> hii guys
<savig> installed windows 10 and ubuntu 16.04 in my lap and can't access my partitioned drives in ubuntu. need to ntfsfix every time when using ubuntu
<Laodikea> Hi, this is channel for finnish speaking ubuntu users, it is probably better ask #ubuntu channel
<savig> mean ? ...... what is finnish speaking
<Laodikea> We are from Finland
<Laodikea> and we speak the Finnish language
<savig> Ohk cool .
<Laodikea> English is also possible, but if you really want answer in English, you should ask #ubuntu channel, there are way more people to help you
<savig> yep , thanks ,I joined #ubuntu channel
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-20
<llwalahoop> Iltaa kaikille! Pyydän apua asentamisessa lähdekoodista. Osaisiko joku paikalla olevista auttaa? Olen lukenut ohjeen jos toisenkin, mutten kuitenkaan ihan pysy perässä...
<Mikaela> ehkä osaisi, mutta vähän tarkempaa tietoa tarvitsisi, kuten rakentaa mitä lähdekoodista, millä kielellä se on ja jos tietäisi vielä mitä buildsystemiä se käyttää
<Mikaela> savigin ongelma olisi kai ollut että windowsissa oli fast startup päällä, mutta eiköhän joku #ubuntu:lla ehdota sitä
<llwalahoop> Mikaela: keepass-2.0.2 purettu tarballista (näyttäisi sisältävän ainakin C:tä) kansioon /usr/local/src.
<llwalahoop> Sitten meneekin sormi suuhun. Kuinka edetä?
<Mikaela> minulla on sellainen käsitys ettei keepass tue Linuxia, mutta repoista pitäisi löytyä keepassx, joka tukee
<llwalahoop> Mikaela: korjaus edelliseen: kyseessä on keepassx, eikä keepass. Normireposta löytyy vain vanha versio, tahdon uuden.
<llwalahoop> jahah, onkohan ongelmana se, että mulla on 14.04 ja päivitykset sen mukaiset..
<Mikaela> pitää katsoa tarkemmin, mutta aloittaisin "sudo apt-get build-dep keepassx", jotta saat kaikki paketit, jotka tuo vanhempi versio vaati lähdekoodista rakentamisen, joka luultavasti pätee enimmäkseen myös nykyiseen versioon.
<Mikaela> https://github.com/keepassx/keepassx/blob/master/README.md#from-source vaikuttaa olevan ohjeet
<llwalahoop> Mikaela: tutulta näyttää. Olen riittävän tyhmä, ettei homma ole onnistunut.
<Mikaela> millaista virheilmoitusta tulee?
<llwalahoop> Ensinnäkään kaikki nuo debianin riippuvuudet eivät asennu
<llwalahoop> hmm, "zlib1g-dev set to manually installed". Onkohan tuo asiaankuuluvaa?
<Mikaela> tarkoittaa että jokin paketti on riippunut siitä ja se on asennettu automaattisesti, mutta nyt kun yritit manuaalisesti asentaa sitä se merkittiin manuaalisesti asennetuksi, jotta sitä ei poisteta vaikka poistaisit paketin, joka alunperin riippui siitä
<llwalahoop> äh. ja saako mokoman korjatuksi?
<Mikaela> siihen oli jokin komento mutta käytännössä sillä onko se merkitty automaattisesti vai käsin asennetuksi ei ole mitään merkitystä
<llwalahoop> Mikaela: Onko antamasi asennusohjeen 'Build steps' -kohdassa olevat ohjeet otettava kirjaimellisesti? Tarkoitan nimenomaan riviä "cmake .."
<Mikaela> on, mikäli noudatit aiempia rivejä (mkdir build, cd build, vai miten se nyt sanottiinkaan)
<llwalahoop> Ok. Missä hakemistossa lähdekoodin on syytä olla ja missä terminaalin on syytä olla, kun noita komentoja annetaan?
<llwalahoop> Tarkoitan, että onko syytä ensin olla jossain hakemistossa, ennen kuin sitten siirrytään build-hakemistoon, kun se on ensin luotu?
<Mikaela> "cmake .." komennon aikana terminaalin pitäisi olla lähdekoodin hakemistoon tekemässäsi "build" hakemistossa
<llwalahoop> Saatoin ymmärtää :|
<llwalahoop> Mikaela: "fix broken packages first". Kuinkas tästä selvitään?
<Mikaela> sanoisin sudo apt-get install -f, tietämättä ongelmasta mitään tarkemmin
<llwalahoop> "you have held broken packages" Onko tälle mitään tehtävissä, vai pitääkö aloittaa alusta?
<Mikaela> unholdaat tämän rikkinäisen paketin, en muista miten tapahtuu, mutta holdauskomennossa vaijdat vain holdin tilalle unhold
<llwalahoop> ok. kokeilen sellaista.
<llwalahoop> Mikaela: make [-jX] aiheutti hämminkiä
<llwalahoop> "make: *** No rule to make target `[-jX]'.  Stop."
<Mikaela> se taisi olla ainut mitä ei oteta kirjaimellisesti, joko "make" tai "make -j<SUORITINYTIMIEN_LUKUMÄÄRÄ>
<Mikaela> "
<llwalahoop> no juu, nyt alkoi tapahtua.
<Akuli> Ainakin mun ubuntussa make sanoo Seis eikä Stop.
<Mikaela> riippunee käytetystä kielestä
<llwalahoop> no niin, mistähän mokoma sitten käynnistyy?
<Akuli> Minkä asensit? Yleensä ohjelman nimi päätteelle toimii hyvin, mutta eikös se pitäisi make installata vielä?
<Mikaela> ilman sudo make installia sieltä minkä ohjeet nyt sanoivatkaan, sudo make installilla, joko suoraan valikosta tai /usr/local/bin/keepassx tms
<Akuli> ööh
<Akuli> sudo checkinstall on usein parempi
<Akuli> koska sitten sen paketin voi poistaa jos haluaa
<Akuli> https://wiki.debian.org/CheckInstall
<Mikaela> unohdin tuon nimen, mutta olen samaa mieltä jos se päättää toimia
<Akuli> Oletusasetuksilla ja ehdotuksilla se yleensä toimii aika hyvin
<Akuli> Tai sitten asettaa ./configure-vaiheessa prefixiksi $HOME/.local niin koko homma asentuu kotikansion sisään. :D
<Mikaela> minulla sillä oli aina jotakin ongelmaa, mutta en ole käyttänyt moneen vuoteen
<llwalahoop> aijoo pahus! hätäilin.
<Akuli> Ei se mitään
<llwalahoop> lopulta sain sen asennettua ja käynnistyi nätisti. tosin databasen importointi ei sitten onnistukaan..
<Akuli> Yleensä make install asentaa /usr/localiin, ja ubuntussa se on tyhjä oletuksena.
<Akuli> importointi?
<llwalahoop> täytynee ihmetellä huomenna lisää.
<Akuli> asennatko pyyttonille jotain, kun puhut importoinnista?
<llwalahoop> niin, aiemmasta versiosta exportoin pässyt, jotka voisin siirtää.
<llwalahoop> eikun itse käyttäjätunnukset ym
<llwalahoop> Välillä täytyy sulkea silmät. suurkiitokset Mikaela ja Akuli ! Tänäänkin opin jotakin :)
<Mikaela> keepassx oli kyseessä
<Mikaela> yötä
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-19
<Talikka> Sekin kummastuttaa, kun tulee näkyviin "ylimäärääisten tiedostojen lataus epäonnistui" koskien flashpluginia, niin kun sen lataa "Suorita tämä toiminto nyt", niin kaikki menee hyvin mutta vanha ikkuna epäonnistumisesta jää näkyviin hämäävästi
<Talikka> Ahaa, onkin kätevä kun voi Ubuntun asentaa vanhan, rikkoutuneen ubuntun päälle mutta silti säilyttää windowsin, asennin vaikuttaa kehittyneen hyvin (tai ei ubuntu rikkoutunut vaan salasana oli unohtunut)
<StockAntenna> voi helvetti tuo flashpluginin kanssa
<StockAntenna> kaikki taitavat kärsiä siitä?
<Laodikea> En kärsi, kun en käytä
<StockAntenna> voiko sitä edes käyttää kun se ei lataudu?
<hahlo> onko vielä flash sivuja?
<StockAntenna> onhan noita areenoita ja kauppalehden pörssikäyriä ja sit sellaisia missä flash ihan turhake
<hahlo> just
<hahlo> eikö flash enää toimi linuxissa?
<jjo> Kai se chromessa ainakin toimii
<StockAntenna> toimivuutta suurempi riesa on joka päivityksessä tulevat ei saa ladattua flashpluginia-ilmoitukset
<pesasa> OP-pankin etusivullakin oli ainakin jossain vaiheessa jotain flashia. En ymmärrä, miksi.
<Talikka> StockAntenna: samoja olen vähän tuskaillut
<kirvesAxe> vr:n verkkokaupassa paikanvalintakilke on kans salamia
<Talikka> niin joo.
<kirvesAxe> näitä huomaa aina silloin kun flashkilke vatis päivittämistä niin selain herjaa jokaisesta :)
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-20
<aku> huhuu
<Michaela> huomenta
<aku> Huomenta :)
<aku> Olisi ongelma kuten arvaat !
<aku> eli nyt käytän ubuntua mutta tahdon jotain esim uusi turvallinen firrefox Debian jessiesta.
<aku> asensin jessien mutta se ei käytä nvidiaa joten reos on heikko. sen kyllä saa asennettua, ja sen tein ja KATSO. oli musta ikkuna ja asennus alusta.
<aku> Jos vain saisin Jessieen nvidian olis ongelmat historiaa sillä dedain tarjoaa kaikki mitä tarvitsen.
<Echramath> Ootas mikä tää selainturvallisuushomma on?
<aku> Firefox ESM..
<aku> tarkoitus on laittaa TOR ja sen päälle firefox
<Michaela> Ymmärsinkö oikein, että yrität asentaa Debian Jessietä? En osaa sanoa muuta kuin, että niiden tukikanava on ircs://irc.oftc.net/#debian-fi
<aku> ok.. koitan mennä sinne jos osaan :) minulla on kolme Debain 8.8.0 levyä ja saan kaikki sieltä mutta en OSAA laittaa ajureita. eli nvidia ei toimi. kuitenkin se toimii ubuntussa joka on tehty debianista.. eli sen saa joteninin toimimaan
<Michaela> Firefox ESR? Se ei ole sen enempää turvallinen kuin normaali Firefoxkaan, ainoastaan se ei saa uusia ominaisuuksia vaan pelkkiä tietoturvapäivityksiä ja ensimmäinen versionumero kasvaa harvemmin. Toria ei myöskään ymmärtääkseni suositella käytettäväksi Firefoxin kanssa vaan niiden oman Firefoxiin perustuvan torbrowserin, joka muistaakseni löytyy Ubuntun repoista
<Michaela> torbrowser-launcher on repoiSa
<aku> ok.. mitä arvelet Debain on turvallisempi kuin ubuntu ?
<ansa> eipä liene mitään merkittävää eroa
<aku> no menen tonne toiselle kanavalle ja "kiusaan" heitä.. // oletus että Debian on kaikkien "äiti" ja muut lapsia ?
<Michaela> näin on, jotkut, kuten Linux Mint, ovat ehkä lapsenlapsiakin
<aku> Ok.. ja Kiitos teille ja Kumarrus ja olen pois...
<aku> exit
<aku> Moi
<aku> Nyt sain jopa tikulle laitettua debianin :) ja sitten siihen nvidian ajaurit ! olen varmasti GURU !
<hahlo> cool
<aku> seuraava ongelma ja "taisteluni" on tor verkon node tai mikä lie, sillä koneeni on jatkuvasti päällä ja en enää tahdo tutkia tahtiä.. eli kone laski niitä paketteja mutta turhaa.. joten miten voin toimia, mistä saan suomeksi tietoa miten voin sen tehdä..
<hahlo> cool
<aku> "hahlo" eli tein tikusta kovalevyn ja se toimi ! mutta koko päivän ja se vei ja paljon ärräpäitä
<aku> Tor verkon serveri Miten sen tekee? suomalaista ohjetta ja neuvoa.. kiitos.
<hahlo> olikohan sillä turrella tor exit node
<aku> ja sitten kun kaikki on hyvin niin onko Linuksiin. Debian 8.8.0 ghostia millä saan kuvan kovalevystä, kun se kuitenkin menee jossain vaiheessa rikki. ja sitten vaan ghostista se lataan :)
<aku> sori, en ymmärrä :( itselläni on se hyvä tor selain, mutta jos olen oikein lukennut tulee sen snoden olla serveri?
<aku> --
<aku> No jatkan harjoitusia :)
<aku> logaan ulos..
<aku> Hei taas.. nyt TULI ONGELMIA!
<aku> "hahlo" ?
<aku> DataDirectory /home/aku/Tor/tor-browser_en-US/Browser/TorBrowser/Data/Tor
<aku> GeoIPFile /home/aku/Tor/tor-browser_en-US/Browser/TorBrowser/Data/Tor/geoip
<aku> GeoIPv6File /home/aku/Tor/tor-browser_en-US/Browser/TorBrowser/Data/Tor/geoip6
<aku> HiddenServiceStatistics 0
<aku> ORPort 443
<aku>     Exitpolicy reject *:*
<aku>     Nickname ididntedittheconfig
<aku>  #   ContactInfo human@...
<aku>     AccountingStart day 0:00
<aku>     AccountingMax 10 GBytes
<aku>     RelayBandwidthRate 500 KBytes
<aku>     RelayBandwidthBurst 1000 KBytes # allow higher bursts but maintain average
<aku> ---
<aku> Mitä tämä on ? oikein vain päin karjalanmäntyä?
<aku> --
<aku> Muuten Tor meni hyvin :)
<aku> https://www.torproject.org/docs/faq.html.en#BandwidthShaping
<aku> joka sano siellä dokussa että ei itse enään päässyt mihinkään kun laitoi oletukset joten laitan aluksi 10GB ja 500 ja 1000 :)
<aku> No ainahan voin bootata koneen, ja tänää olen jo muutaman kerran asentanut debianin ja ubuntn joten,, jatkan harjoittelua..
<aku> --
<aku> Onko täällä ketään ?
<aku> nyt on tässä logi: Bootstrapped 100%: Done
<aku> May 20 16:48:38.000 [notice] Interrupt: exiting cleanly.
<aku> May 20 16:48:39.000 [notice] Tor 0.2.9.10 (git-e28303bcf90b842d) opening log file.
<aku> May 20 16:48:39.313 [warn] OpenSSL version from headers does not match the version we're running with. If you get weird crashes, that might be why. (Compiled with 1000114f: OpenSSL 1.0.1t  3 May 2016; running with 1000207f: OpenSSL 1.0.2g  1 Mar 2016).
<aku> May 20 16:48:39.345 [notice] Tor 0.2.9.10 (git-e28303bcf90b842d) running on Linux with Libevent 2.0.21-stable, OpenSSL 1.0.2g and Zlib 1.2.8.
<aku> May 20 16:48:39.345 [notice] Tor can't help you if you use it wrong! Learn how to be safe at https://www.torproject.org/download/download#warning
<aku> May 20 16:48:39.345 [notice] Read configuration file "/usr/share/tor/tor-service-defaults-torrc".
<aku> May 20 16:48:39.345 [notice] Read configuration file "/etc/tor/torrc".
<aku> May 20 16:48:39.349 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050
<aku> May 20 16:48:39.000 [notice] Parsing GEOIP IPv4 file /usr/share/tor/geoip.
<aku> May 20 16:48:39.000 [notice] Parsing GEOIP IPv6 file /usr/share/tor/geoip6.
<aku> May 20 16:48:39.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 0%: Starting
<aku> May 20 16:48:39.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 80%: Connecting to the Tor network
<aku> May 20 16:48:39.000 [notice] Signaled readiness to systemd
<aku> May 20 16:48:40.000 [notice] Opening Socks listener on /var/run/tor/socks
<aku> May 20 16:48:40.000 [notice] Opening Control listener on /var/run/tor/control
<aku> May 20 16:48:40.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 85%: Finishing handshake with first hop
<aku> May 20 16:48:41.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 90%: Establishing a Tor circuit
<aku> May 20 16:48:42.000 [notice] Tor has successfully opened a circuit. Looks like client functionality is working.
<aku> May 20 16:48:42.000 [notice] Bootstrapped 100%: Done
<aku> --
<aku> Onko tähän confaukseen suomenkielistä apua ? luulis ainakin että muutkit tappelavat saman ongelman kanssa
<Laodikea> Eivät välttämättä lauantai-iltapäivällä
<Laodikea> Suosittelen liittämään tuollaiset logit vaikka topicista löytyvään paste.ubuntu.comiin, ja linkata sitten tänne
<aku> Okei.. siis kesäinen kalja terassi on mukavampaa kuin neuvoa tyhmiä.. ubuntun valvotaikkuna ei näytä lähettävän mitään eli ei toimi :(
<aku> okei.. kopion sinne ..
<Laodikea> ei välttämättä sekään, mutta täällä olijoista kukaan ei saa palkkaa täällä olosta, joten täällä ollaan sen mukaan kuin jaksetaan/viitsitään
<Laodikea> jos ei tule vastausta, kannattaa jatkaa tutkimuksia itse, pysyä kanavalla ja odotella, jos joku osaa auttaa
<aku> nyt sain pastattua sen sinne ja miten saan sen tännä ?
<aku> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24611081/
<Laodikea> nyt näkyy hyvin
<aku> hah hah  se TOIMII eli paste...
<aku> Kiitos
<Laodikea> Toistaisitko vielä nyt varsinaisen kysymyksen, mihin kaipaisit vastausta?
<aku> Joo ymmärrän että ollaan vapaalla ja sitten töissä voi vasemmalla kädellä auttaa muita kun tekee oikeaa työtä.. nyt kuitenkin olen nii innoissani että en  malta olla hiljaa.
<aku> toimii tämä Tor exit.. ja miten sen voin canfata jos ei toimi
<Laodikea> siis?
<aku> eli laitoin torin päälle ja se meni hyvin, ja sitten tein asennuksen ohjeen mukaan, mutta en tiedä toimiiko se
<Laodikea> Toimiiko se siis, vai eikö toimi?
<aku> en tiedä :(
<Laodikea> ja siis pystytit tor-exit-noden?
<Laodikea> tai yritit?
<aku> Tor on päällä ja sen boootasin, mutta en muuta voi sanoa
<aku> joo. tor ja relay..
<aku> https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-relay.html.en
<aku> ---
<aku> no kiitos sinulle. harjoittelen ja tulen maanataina iltapäivällä takaisin kunhan gurut ovat saaneet kahvinsa :)
<aku> nyt loggaaan ulos.. kiitos ja kumarrus
<Laodikea> kannattaa pysyä kanavalla
<aku> okei.. tässähän se pyörii ja katselen välillä..
<Laodikea> :D
<Talikka> kas, kaima-kalle moi
<Talikka> jaa torvälitinmiekkonen menikin jo
<Talikka> ei tainnut olla tor exit vaan relay... joskus relaytä ajoin toissatalven, mutta exit-solmua tuskin uskallan kun voi johtaa kuulemma kotietsintään
<Laodikea> relayn puolelle kallistuisin itsekin
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-21
<Mikaela> https://riot.im/app/#/room/#freenode_#ubuntu-fi:matrix.org olisi kiva mainostaa ja siellä ei olisi poistumisongelmaa (ja olisi automaattinen pastebinnaus), mutta se tarvitsisis vähän säätöä, jotta saisi vieraat sisälle tai historian kaikille näkyväksi (koska Matrixin ulkopuolellakin ovat julkisia), nyt se vain näyttää tyhjältä ja pyytää tylysti rekisteröitymään
<Laodikea> Eli tuosta linkistä pitäisi siis näkyä suoraan viimeisimmät keskustelut ilman kirjautumista?
<Laodikea> että olisi tilanne tavoitellunlainen?
<Laodikea> tai sitten joku tapa "vain joinata" kanavalle?
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-14
<Mirv> pesasa: hehe :) joo hassua ettei oletusskaalaus (tainnut) olla 2:ksi asetettu.
<Mirv> kyllä musta tuntui sen verran antiikkiselta viritetyllä 4.4-kernelillä toimia kaby lake -kokoonpanossa että päivitin joka tapauksessa HWE:n
<Mirv> ei mielestäni tapahtunut suurempia puutteita, varmaan jotain hienosäätöä hävisi koska 16.04 HWE on vielä 4.13-kernelissä ja varmasti on monenlaisia kaby lake -korjauksia 4.14/4.15:ssakin, mahdollisesti myös XPS 13 -kohtaisia
<Mirv> (eli sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-core-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-input-all-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-video-all-hwe-16.04 linux-generic-hwe-16.04 )
<Mirv> virrankulutus suspendissa on suurehko, voi olla ettei ollut ennen päivitystä, mutta ei nyt showstopper. viikonlopun aikana 45%:een mennyt jostain ehkä 80%:sta
<StockAntenna> linuxhan boottaa ja sammuu ripeästi, mitään suspendeja tarvi;)
<Echramath> Niin siis käytetään suspendia hibernaation sijaan yleisesti?
<Mirv> joo en mä ole vuosiin käyttänyt hibernaatiota, kun suspend on nopeampi ja aika hyvin säilyy akussa varaus yleensä. nyt tää viikonlopun yli kulutus on vähän liikaa, mutta varmaan korjaantuu uudemmalla kernelillä.
<ansa> 4.16 näyttäis ainakin lämmittävän huomattavasti vähemmän kuin 4.15 mitä yhdessä kaappipalvelimessa oon ajanut, näkyi heti käppyröissä. Odotan mielenkiinnolla miten näkyy läppärissä kun joskus sinne asti tuon saa.
<pesasa> Mirv: Oletusasetuksilla tuo Dell ei kyllä osannut palautua läpän sulkemisesta. Näyttöön tuli kuva ja hiiri muistaakseni liikkui, muttei muita reaktioita.
<pesasa> Mirv: Googlailu syytti muistaakseni wifi-ajuria ja neuvona oli, että jos vaihtaa sieltä ajurivalintatyökalusta siihen toiseen, niin alkaa toimia. Ja niin alkoi.
<pesasa> Kovin hyvin ei näköjään ainakaan Unity eikä KDE Plasma osannut kumpikaan suhtautua siihen, että 4K-näytön rinnalle laittoi ulkoiseksi näytöksi 1080p näyttöjä.
<pesasa> Skaalaus ei ollut näyttökohtaista vaan koski kaikkia näyttöjä yhtä aikaa.
<pesasa> Lopulta päädyin laittamaan läppärin oman näytön resoluutioksi myös 1920x1080.
<Mirv> pesasa: oho, kyllä mä suljin läppää ennenkin päivitystä. ostitko Dustinista?
<Mirv> Atheros QCA6174
<Mirv> pesasa: mulla on 4K-läppärin rinnalla 1080p-näyttö, ja osaa vaihtaa skaalauksen asetusten mukaisesti 2:sta 1:een kun kytken näytön - vaikkakin asetuksia sai hetken rukata siellä Näytöt-työkalussa. pieniä bugeja kyllä kuten jos Firefoxin bookmarkit ovat näkyvissä, ne ovat vääränkokoiset aluksi (voi painaa kaksi kertaa ctrl-B niin korjaantuu)
<Mirv> pesasa: tosin huomioitavasti konffasin niin että sisäinen näyttö menee pois päältä kun kytkee ulkoisen näytön
<Mirv> nyt kun päivitin HWE-stackin niin poistin paketit oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms, i915-4.8-4.4-dkms (paljastuu että oletuksena siis käytössä 4.8-kernelistä backportatut Intel-ajurit) ja nvme-apst-dkms, vaikka vaikutti kyllä ihan siltä ettei niitä edes yritetty kääntää 4.13-kerneliä vasten että sinänsä olisi voinut pitääkin
<Mirv> oletan että superkey:n poisottoa lukuun ottamatta nuo oem-*-paketit ovat ihan fiksuja korjauksia, näyttäisi olevan virransäästöä, Dock-tukea, wifi-firmware yms
<Mirv> toi Unity-kokemus oli kyllä ihan itselleni tuhottu kunnes super keyn sai takaisin bindattua, kun käytän koko ajan Super+numero sovellusten välillä vaihtamiseen, Super+F tiedostojen avaamiseen yms
<Mirv> (https://www.reddit.com/r/Dell/comments/4fca9d/xps_9350_why_does_dell_disable_the_super_key_with/)
<pesasa> Mirv: Juu, Dustinilta.
<pesasa> Mirv: Niin, kyllä varmaan osaa vaihtaa skaalauksia kytkettäessä, mutta jos mulla on läppärin oma näyttö ja 1080p-näyttö yhtä aikaa käytössä, niin pitää valita sama skaalaus molempiin näyttöihin. Ja 1080p:n takia tietenkin 1×-skaalaus. Silloin 4k-näyttö on tietenkin pientä tihrua.
<pesasa> Noi oem-paketit vissiin just lähti, kun vaihtoi sen wifi-ajurin toiseen.
<pesasa> Ja kun ne ei olleet mistään reposta, niin niitä ei enää edes näy apt-cachella. Kai ne talteen sais recovery-usb:n tekemällä?
<pesasa> Mirv: Tommonen. Ei tosiaan tainnut edes kuvaa tulla suspendin jälkeen. https://www.dell.com/community/Linux-Developer-Systems/New-XPS-9370-Linux-Very-strange-boot-and-suspend-behaviours/td-p/6031975
<Mirv> pesasa: joo. käsittääkseni wifi-ajuria vaihtaessa mitään paketteja ei poisteta kauheasti, ja tosiaan useimmat oem-* paketit (dpkg -l | grep oem) eivät liity wifiin mitenkään muutenkaan.
<Mirv> pesasa: siellä on joo varmaan talteen sekä recovery-osiolla että jos tikun tekee
<pesasa> Mirv: Eikä muuten näyttänyt edes auttavan tuohon heräämisongelmaan. Oli läppäri jonkin aikaa akulla omassa rauhassaan ja meni uneen. Ei herännyt siitä. Virtanapin valo syttyi, mutta näyttöön ei tullut mitään.
<StockAntenna> surullinen kohtalo. Kuolema nukkuessa.
<pesasa> Nuorena nukkunut.
<hahlo> ei oo syntiä ehtinyt tehdä
<pesasa> Oliskohan sittenkin ongelmana näytön virransäästö eikä varsinaisesti suspend. Kun KDE:n asetuksista laittoi pois ruksin kohdasta "näytön virransäästö" ja jätti vain "siirry valmiustilaan", niin heräsi ihan ok.
<elias_a> https://thehackernews.com/2018/05/signal-messenger-vulnerability.html
<elias_a> NÄköjään olikin jo päivittynyt Ubuntun repoihin.
<elias_a> Tai ainakin mulla on tuo versio. Mitenkäs voin tsekata milloin tuo paketti on tullut mulle? En nimittäin ole lainkaan tajunnut moista päivitystä.
<ninnnu>  /var/log/apt
<elias_a> No niin tietty.
<elias_a> Kiitos.
<elias_a> PItää varmaan mennä nukkumaan. Olihan se noiden tämänpäiväisten päivitysten joukossa.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-20
<Tomin> onko kukaan käytellyt vimchantia (vim -> enchant -> voikko)? ei tunnu toimivan vim 8:n kanssa
<Tekno> wc
